# FNRttC 4th September to Whitstable 2009



## dellzeqq (9 Aug 2009)

*FNRttC 4th September to Whitstable*

The Whitstable run at this time of year is a different (and hopefully drier) thing from one in early June. Sunrise is at about 20 past 6, which, with luck, will see us just east of Sittingbourne on one of the nicest stretches of road that the FNRttC travels down.

That means we cross the marshes before Rochester in darkness, which adds a touch of drama, and see the beginnings of dawn on the road through Upchurch and Halstow. Of course it could all go pear-shaped - we could get ahead of ourselves and then suffer eight punctures in Sittingbourne, greeting the new day in an Asda car park.

There'll be a recce ride, probably during the week, either this week or the week immediately before the ride proper - if any of you have a day free then pm me. I might even be up for a nighttime recce ride. I think the route will probably be as last time - taking the flat roads through Erith rather than the hillier A2 down to Dartford.

So - we have entries already. I'm afraid Kats was just a little shy of being the first to sign up two months in a row. I'll discuss this with User10571, but I'd have thought the limit would be about 70, and I don't think we'll reach that.

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin S
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew ?
Els V
William C
Jo H


----------



## Andrij (9 Aug 2009)

Me. please. I'm off to send the official email...


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Aug 2009)

think of it as done - I only need e-mails from regulars if they've changed phone numbers or e-mail addresses.


----------



## Wowbagger (9 Aug 2009)

Another for me please Simon.


----------



## Origamist (9 Aug 2009)

The 4th Sept is my birthday. Can I go down as a definite maybe...


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Aug 2009)

O said:


> The 4th Sept is my birthday. Can I go down as a definite maybe...


the word 'cake' springs, unbidden, to mind!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

moi -mwah! Ta.


----------



## clivedb (9 Aug 2009)

Yes, please, Simon - details remain the same.


----------



## TimO (9 Aug 2009)

I think the only way to guarantee being the first on the list, is probably to start the thread a few days *before* the previous ride. 

More importantly, please put me down on your little list Mr Legg, the Whitstable ride is a nice one.


----------



## iLB (9 Aug 2009)

yes please


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

Shamelessly admitting to whistling/humming/ da-de-dah-ing what I know of Beethoven's Pastoral at every opportunity since I heard it used in Charlotte's Video...there's only one thing for it - watch again!

"Doctor, every time I see little red LEDs winking at me, I start whistling Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony."
_"Ah! You are displaying the classic symptoms of FNR addiction - you really must learn to conduct yourself in an appropriate manner"._


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2009)

Yes please Simon. Number and email as per usual. The 'full shift at work then FNRttC' experiment worked out fine (notwithstanding the lack of pre-ride catnap etc) so I can say with reasonable certainty that this one will be OK for me. Keen to complete the set of routes anyway...
O, don't let him forget the cake if you want it  That's not a dig by any means, I had a more than splendid time regardless, and I think my calorific intake was enough already. 
And yes, n+1 (collected today) will be receiving its FNR debut. Runs a treat.


----------



## Paddington (9 Aug 2009)

Yes please Simon - though Mrs P is otherwise engaged. Put me down for TEC duties as required.


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Simon,

Gutted I cannot make this ride (family wedding) so can I be the first to register for the October ride. Also, since I cannot make the official ride I could make up (sort of) by riding the recce. However to be able to book a nice cheapo fare I need to be quick, like now!!

I can book for Wednesday 2nd September arrive KX 09:17 and leave KX at 20:30. Would this allow enough time? would this suit with you?

Alternatively I could make it down on Wednesday night for a midnight ride returning home on Thursday morning? this suit better, too near to Friday? can't make earlier in the week as I am away in the Lake District.


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Apologies for not PM'ing, just re-read your thread. Still not quite with it today, realized earlier too when I nearly walked into the patio door before noticing it was in fact closed


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

Ha ha - I did that too, at my friend Tony's house! (It's a symptom mike...see a doc quick!)


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Apologies for not PM'ing, just re-read your thread. Still not quite with it today, realized earlier too when I nearly walked into the patio door before noticing it was in fact closed



In fact. the only antidote to walking into doors is a) post all your photos on the relevant thread or,  listen to the Sex Pistols while adjusting ones handlebars...which is what I am doing.

Which one are you going for mike? 

Well done mike.


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Any other symptons to look out for? Never mind been round at your friends house you should be going over your bike with a magnifying glass, as should everyone who rode the flint path!!

Forgot to ask as well, am I now an official member of "The Mouseketeers" ???


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Yor beating me to my replies!! I am currently sat in front of computer thingy drinking Carlsberg Export (that's the posh one don't you know) whilst getting all excited about my next trip down south!!


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

I shall send anothe message with the missing U. Please add to Yor


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Bollocks, I've missed an R now. Your jus goig to hae to werk owt wot all th werds meen


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

mike - get those pics up!
I am privelegerd to have been in you compny.
It is a veritable honour that 'the boy from Hull' is content with a p1$$ up in Ewell Tescos Service Station! (In honour of having a)thirst and  arrived at the threshold of Cheam - of whose CTC these FNRttCs have arisen! Hurrah!







I had better post a picture of 'Drinks at Tescos' because people will start thinking the "miketeers" are gilding the lily... 

Mmmmm beer!


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Oh how we celebrated the completion of the return from Bognor, ooooooooooo hang on a minute were not quite there yet, in fact it's still quite a way indeed. 

For anyone needing to ride extremely fast from, what I now know is Ewell - thank you Teef, to central London then I cannot recommend highly enough the consumption of Becks finest lager, it really does give you the edge in that nasty capital traffic!!


----------



## matthew (9 Aug 2009)

Simon

Please add me on to the list.

An email will follow when I get into work tomorrow so that you will recognise the sender.

Matthew

PS Paddington, do you ride or train home from Whitstable, the return journey yesterday has whetted my apatite for craziness.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2009)

You're riding home matthew...


----------



## ChrisM (9 Aug 2009)

This will be my first FNRTTC if I'm welcome. Where and when do you leave from please....I'd love to come along


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> This will be my first FNRTTC if I'm welcome. Where and when do you leave from please....I'd love to come along



Hello ChrisM, hopefully you will enjoy these rides as much as I do and start riding to HPC from home


----------



## ChrisM (9 Aug 2009)

Who do I send the official email to? to request to join you???


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Just looking thru my recent threads and there's lot's of these

Is this because

a) I'm still very tired and not thinking straight?
 drinking lot's of "posh" lager?
c) don't know any big flashy words to use instead?


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> Who do I send the official email to? to request to join you???



Someone on here will post the link, it's something with Simon and Yahoo and some .com or .co.uk thing


----------



## handbag (9 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm afraid Kats was just a little shy of being the first to sign up two months in a row.



Arrggh! however I'm more than happy that lovely Marilyn takes the crown for this month... 

anyway, Thanks to User10571, I know this route quite well, .......maybe this could be my first FNRttC-and-riding-back.....??


----------



## Andrij (9 Aug 2009)

ChrisM,

Send name, mobile number, CTC number (if member) to fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk

I see you're in Romford. If you'll be riding to the start drop me an email closer to the day - I often pick up people as I cycle in from East London (starting Manor Park / East Ham area). This often involves meeting folk at train stations (such as Liverpool Street) if you take the train in to town.


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

Andrij said:


> ChrisM,
> 
> Send name, mobile number, CTC number (if member) to fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk
> 
> I see you're in Romford. If you'll be riding to the start drop me an email closer to the day - I often pick up people as I cycle in from East London (starting Manor Park / East Ham area). This often involves meeting folk at train stations (such as Liverpool Street) if you take the train in to town.



If you take him up on his kind offer:-

1. Don't be late
2. If you are, prepare for a very fast ride to HPC

Sorry again Andrij.


----------



## Andrij (9 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> If you take him up on his kind offer:-
> 
> 1. Don't be late
> 2. If you are, *prepare for a very fast ride to HPC*
> ...



Didn't realise we were that fast. If I had been on my own I'd have been faster. Then again, I hadn't put in as many miles as you.

Next time tell me to slow down!


----------



## saoirse50 (10 Aug 2009)

Can I come on this Whitstable ridein September, too, please Mr L? Do I count as a regular or do you need a proper email?
Jane D


----------



## ChrisM (10 Aug 2009)

Andrij said:


> ChrisM,
> 
> Send name, mobile number, CTC number (if member) to fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk
> 
> I see you're in Romford. If you'll be riding to the start drop me an email closer to the day - I often pick up people as I cycle in from East London (starting Manor Park / East Ham area). This often involves meeting folk at train stations (such as Liverpool Street) if you take the train in to town.



Thank you....I'll let you know how I'm getting to the start nearer the time 

How much is the train back from Whitstable?? Not sure Im up to a return journey as well yet....depends how I feel once there!!


----------



## Andrij (10 Aug 2009)

Buying a GroupSave ticket (4 for the price of 2) I don't think I've ever paid more than £10 to return to London on one of these rides. I'm sure someone else will come up with the exact price for you.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

saoirse50 said:


> Can I come on this Whitstable ridein September, too, please Mr L? Do I count as a regular or do you need a proper email?
> Jane D


you're on the list!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Rachael W
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010

and this, dear peeps, is something to whet the appetite...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXyo68s-f1E


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> moi -mwah! Ta.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


>


corrected


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

Phew!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

Recce rides this Thursday - start Cutty Sark Gardens 8.30 or a little later and Wednesday September 2nd, starting Kings Cross area about 9.30. Train back - but if one more rider will give us the groupsave discount.


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Recce rides this Thursday - start Cutty Sark Gardens 8.30 or a little later and Wednesday September 2nd, starting Kings Cross area about 9.30. Train back - but if one more rider will give us the groupsave discount.



Count me in please Simon. And the Woody.


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

Buggger, bowlacks and lots of other rude words! 

The Bognor FNRttC was the day before we don't see our kids for 4 weeks, this one is the day I pick the little sods up! No way I will get a pass for this!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (10 Aug 2009)

Please can I be on the list? I promise not to fall over!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Count me in on this ride please! Details still the same too!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Count me in please Simon. And the Woody.


for the recce rides? And Woody?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

PS. This Thursdays recce, how much would the train back cost on a group save and to which station? Ta!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> for the recce rides? And Woody?



At this rate the FN bit is becoming redundant...let's all stop everything and just ride around everywhere all the time - halting only for treats and handlebars!


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

as I bailed on the last Whitstable I feel my resume is sadly lacking, please add me for this one Simon....thanks....Al


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> PS. This Thursdays recce, how much would the train back cost on a group save and to which station? Ta!


I think about £11 to Victoria - if we can persuade User10571 to buy a ticket to Victoria, which would be cheaper than a non-groupsave ticket to Bromley


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> for the recce rides? And Woody?



Love to, but they only let me out of Wales on a weekend pass. I meant the Real Thang. And sorry - I should have realised that jazz-based rhyming slang is something of a minority sport. The Woody = The Woody Herman = The German.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I think about £11 to Victoria - if we can persuade User10571 to buy a ticket to Victoria, which would be cheaper than a non-groupsave ticket to Bromley



Day off from work - Accepted!
Weathers looking good - I think the Cat must have had special treats at the weekend!
Considers 3rd 100mile plus ride in the space of a week - Of course am nuts!

Yup, count me in please for this Thursdays recce!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

User said:


> Damn! I'm very tempted to come, as it is the day after my birthday, but I have to be awake and perky on 5th September for a CTC Council workshop.
> 
> I am sure that you are scheduling these so I can't attend...


ahem! I refer you to the fourth name on the list!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Love to, but they only let me out of Wales on a weekend pass. I meant the Real Thang. And sorry - I should have realised that jazz-based rhyming slang is something of a minority sport. The Woody = The Woody Herman = The German.


(almost reaches for rolls-eyes smiley) The German is on the list!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

User said:


> If he doesn't stay awake in the workshop (which is about the Governance Review) I shall not be a happy bunny....


If I were still invited to such things then sleep would be my only hope....anyway - I've attended Council meetings after the FNRttC. All it takes is a shower and a few coffees.


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> The German is on the list!



Excellent. the breakfast rules must be properly enforced, after all. Apologies for the confusing posts - furtive posting at work, so only half paying attention...


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Recce rides this Thursday - start Cutty Sark Gardens 8.30 or a little later and Wednesday September 2nd, starting Kings Cross area about 9.30. Train back - but if one more rider will give us the groupsave discount.



Thursday you say? hmmmm.... sneaky "meeting in london" may be on the cards here!

Are the recce rides faster? i.e. over 15.5 - 16mph?

And whats the best way (for someone that has never ridden in London)get from Waterloo East/Charing Cross to Cutty Sark Gardens at 8.30 am?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Thursday you say? hmmmm.... sneaky "meeting in london" may be on the cards here!
> 
> Are the recce rides faster? i.e. over 15.5 - 16mph?
> 
> And whats the best way (for someone that has never ridden in London)get from Waterloo East/Charing Cross to Cutty Sark Gardens at 8.30 am?



Wigsie, I can pass near Waterloo East if you want to follow me?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

the recce rides are faster - 16mph would be about it, once we were out of town.

From London Bridge (rather than Waterloo East) you take Tooley Street/Jamaica Road to the Rotherhithe Tunnel roundabout, and then go half right - and then go straight on to Greenwich, where the one way system turns you left. CSG is straight ahead of you - by Starbucks.


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Thursday you say? hmmmm.... sneaky "meeting in london" may be on the cards here!
> 
> Are the recce rides faster? i.e. over 15.5 - 16mph?
> 
> And whats the best way (for someone that has never ridden in London)get from Waterloo East/Charing Cross to Cutty Sark Gardens at 8.30 am?



you'll have plenty of respites though, as you wait for Davy at the tops of hills


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> you'll have plenty of respites though, as you wait for Davy at the tops of hills


I'm afraid not. I'll be right behind him shouting at the top of my lungs in approved TdF mode. If this doesn't make a climber out of him, I'll poach his kebabs!

Actually we've taken most of the hills out of the Whitstable ride...it's now almost flat!


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm afraid not. I'll be right behind him shouting at the top of my lungs in approved TdF mode. If this doesn't make a climber out of him, I'll poach his kebabs!
> 
> Actually we've taken most of the hills out of the Whitstable ride...it's now almost flat!



yeah right, heard lot of mutterings on the Felpham ride about how 'Simon said this was flat'. Don't think anyone believes you anymore, still it passes. I can now think of you, and the flint path, and you're only maimed, as opposed to dead, in my imagination, so there's progress!


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Wigsie, I can pass near Waterloo East if you want to follow me?



Cheers Davy, may well take you up on this... will have to check Thursday's schedule and let you know wednesday morning (not about tomorrow)...

Then I will happily kick MacB in the back during a cake stop at the weekend for the help.. 

In fact, may just do it anyway for the fun of it....


----------



## beatleandrew (10 Aug 2009)

I had a brilliant time on the Felpham ride, despite the puncture! A very nice route and such a lovely bunch of people.
Please put me down for Whitstable in September!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm afraid not. I'll be right behind him shouting at the top of my lungs in approved TdF mode. If this doesn't make a climber out of him, I'll poach his *kebabs*!
> 
> Actually we've taken most of the hills out of the Whitstable ride...it's now almost flat!



Ohhh no!! Please dont! They like like fuel to me! 

Anyhow, a few percent gradiant up hill and am fine and you all know I more than make up for this going down hill!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Love to, but they only let me out of Wales on a weekend pass. I meant the Real Thang. And sorry - I should have realised that jazz-based rhyming slang is something of a minority sport. The Woody = The Woody Herman = The German.



Thank you Claudine - every soupçon of hip language gratefully received here...


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

User3143 said:


> My leg is all better and am good to go, put me down please Simon. Am looking forward to the return leg already...


'tis done!


----------



## Origamist (10 Aug 2009)

I am now a definite, not a maybe for this FNRttC. My plan is to get to Whitstable, sink a few birthday pints, have a hearty lunch, sink a few more pints, then get the train back, and sink a few more pints (you get the idea).


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2009)

Origamist said:


> I am now a definite, not a maybe for this FNRttC. My plan is to get to Whitstable, sink a few birthday pints, have a hearty lunch, sink a few more pints, then get the train back, and sink a few more pints (you get the idea).



I like your style, O. Whitstable's a good bet for some decent boozers, I reckon. Anyone know the best ones?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Actually we've taken most of the hills out of the Whitstable ride...it's now almost flat!



Are you prepared to take the Polygraph for this Simon? 

Given the "flatness" of this ride and potential for alcohol at the B end, I'd like to be put down for this one please


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

Let's all get the train and have a party in Whit Whish.. Whooshtable! Occifer! 

Second thoughts - Sittingduck - you're riding back. Get the soles of your feet conditioned with surgical spirit and report for duty promptly. No alcohol between now and this ride get it? (Except the stuff you will be rubbing on your feet of course).

Lee will vouch for the pipe-busting return, so work on your hill reps for a couple of weeks prior - and no Davywalnuts "whammy wheels" excuses!!!

Or, we could stay for a beer or two...


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Let's all get the train and have a party in Whit Whish.. Whooshtable! Occifer!
> 
> Second thoughts - Sittingduck - you're riding back. Get the soles of your feet conditioned with surgical spirit and report for duty promptly. No alcohol between now and this ride get it? (Except the stuff you will be rubbing on your feet of course).
> 
> ...



If we stay for a beer or too, I will get the urge to get lashed and not cycle home... but, will there be pubs open at the time we get there to serve refreshment of the alcoholic type and will we end up lasting the session?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> I like your style, O. Whitstable's a good bet for some decent boozers, I reckon. Anyone know the best ones?



Not yet but I'm on the case


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

User said:


> Tell me Simon...
> 
> 
> Have bonj, very-near or GilesM ever made a FNRttC?





Allow me to pose the smileys!


----------



## mike e (10 Aug 2009)

Hello everyone,

New content on my page, check it out

www.justgiving.com/mikesbigbikeride


----------



## yostumpy (10 Aug 2009)

really want to go on this one, OOps! I'm a newbee, saw this on yacf, used to live 100yds from the waterfront club, hav'nt been back for 9 years, bit scary really 'if you know wat i mean' where do you all meet up. wats the time scale, do you all ride together, Oh Please let me go PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrocan (10 Aug 2009)

Tried to join the list for Felpham far too late so hope that I am a bit more on the ball for this one.
Email winging its way to you now dellzeqq.


----------



## TimO (10 Aug 2009)

yostumpy said:


> really want to go on this one, OOps! I'm a newbee, saw this on yacf, used to live 100yds from the waterfront club, hav'nt been back for 9 years, bit scary really 'if you know wat i mean' where do you all meet up. wats the time scale, do you all ride together, Oh Please let me go PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!



See Simon's "Here's the Basics" on the FNRttC Blog. It's a little out of date in place, but the essentials are still current.


----------



## Paddington (10 Aug 2009)

matthew said:


> Simon
> 
> PS Paddington, do you ride or train home from Whitstable, the return journey yesterday has whetted my apatite for craziness.



Sounds like a good plan - saves all that faffing around looking for cheapest fares...


----------



## stoofer (10 Aug 2009)

I'd certainly be up for this having read tales of previous trips with much interest and jealousy. email on the way!


----------



## 139NI (10 Aug 2009)

Lookin fwd to my first Fnrttc....!


----------



## alinaee (10 Aug 2009)

Hi, Please put me down for this ride. It will be my first fnrttc too!!


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2009)

Can you put me down for this one please Simon.




Davywalnuts said:


> If we stay for a beer or too, I will get the urge to get lashed and not cycle home... *but, will there be pubs open at the time we get there to serve refreshment of the alcoholic type* and will we end up lasting the session?



That's what recce rides are for. While Simons arranging the cafe you can scout around for a suitable watering hole. Then use your charms to get them to open early


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Rachael W
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C

stoofer and alinaee - if you haven't done so you need to send me an e-mail....

I have some bad news. I once spent a week in Whitstable and I didn't find a decent pub. Now, I think the cafe we take breakfast in has a license, and I'll ask the expert, but, if I don't find anything, it's back down the Graveney marshes road.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I have some bad news. I once spent a week in Whitstable and I didn't find a decent pub.



Mein Gott! Mind you, I'm not sure if we're applying the same criteria. Did they get short shrift for offering you the Blanc-de-Blancs when only the Cristal would do? Or have I been paying too much attention to Spire?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Mein Gott! Mind you, I'm not sure if we're applying the same criteria. Did they get short shrift for offering you the Blanc-de-Blancs when only the Cristal would do? Or have I been paying too much attention to Spire?


you have indeed - call me a snob, but I'll take Blanc de Blancs over Cristal any day.

Whitstable's a funny kind of place. It wants to be Southwold. It can't quite shake off being Leysdown. Now I prefer Leysdown to Southwold, so I'm probably overstating things.


----------



## Origamist (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I have some bad news. I once spent a week in Whitstable and I didn't find a decent pub. Now, I think the cafe we take breakfast in has a license, and I'll ask the expert, but, if I don't find anything, it's back down the Graveney marshes road.



I'm not fussy, I grew up boozing in Plymouth's Union St (if you have not had the pleasure, you can get a feel for its ambience by watching "Cops with Cameras"...

The Beach Cafe at Whitstable did have taps and sparklers - so we might be in luck. 

Hopefully someone with local knowledge will pipe-up.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> you have indeed - call me a snob, but I'll take Blanc de Blancs over Cristal any day.
> 
> Whitstable's a funny kind of place. It wants to be Southwold. It can't quite shake off being Leysdown. Now I prefer Leysdown to Southwold, so I'm probably overstating things.



Snob.

Have you read any WG Sebald?


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2009)

Origamist said:


> I'm not fussy, I grew up boozing in Plymouth's Union St (if you have not had the pleasure, you can get a feel for its ambience by watching "Cops with Cameras"...
> 
> The Beach Cafe at Whitstable did have taps and sparklers - so we might be in luck.
> 
> Hopefully someone with local knowledge will pipe-up.



Quite. When I say "decent boozer", I actually mean "boozer". Decent is just a bonus...


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Snob.
> 
> *Have you read any WG Sebald*?


Yes. I read Vertigo on the train to Venice, and by the streetlights in our hotel after the Babe had gone to sleep. How cool is that? 

Did Sebald write about Whitstable? Actually I could see spending the day on the balcony of the Beach Cafe.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Yes. I read Vertigo on the train to Venice, and by the streetlights in our hotel after the Babe had gone to sleep. How cool is that?
> 
> *Did Sebald write about Whitstable?* Actually I could see spending the day on the balcony of the Beach Cafe.



No... or at least not as far as I can remember. But bear with me - it was Southwold that put me in mind of it. _The Rings of Saturn_ is about Lowestoft - Orfordness. And a lot of other stuff, as you will appreciate. For reasons too obscure to mention, I have a lot of copies. I'll send you one.

And yes - that's pretty cool.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> No... or at least not as far as I can remember. But bear with me - it was Southwold that put me in mind of it. _The Rings of Saturn_ is about Lowestoft - Orfordness. And a lot of other stuff, as you will appreciate. For reasons too obscure to mention, I have a lot of copies. I'll send you one.


Thankyou. I look forward to reading it on Simon and Susie's Super Summer Suffolk Safari, which will wander up the coast, taking one small boat trip after another, before fetching up at the Swan Hotel (despite my preference for Leysdown...).


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Thankyou. I look forward to reading it on Simon and Susie's Super Summer Suffolk Safari, which will wander up the coast, taking one small boat trip after another, before fetching up at the Swan Hotel (despite my preference for Leysdown...).



Perfect for the SSSSSS. Consider it done.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Can you put me down for this one please Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, well, on paper it sounds good, but in reality, you know ill be on my second fry-up by then, followed by a walnutbreak.. I cant promise, but ill do my best!


----------



## Dan B (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Recce rides [...] Wednesday September 2nd, starting Kings Cross area about 9.30. Train back - but if one more rider will give us the groupsave discount.


Is that 9.30 ante or post meridian? I can't make the actual ride this month but might be tempted by a midweek run, if that's an open offer


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

it was ante - but Mike can't make it that day, so the recce ride that week is open to suggestion........


----------



## yostumpy (11 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Marilyn B
> Louise L
> Katsura I
> Barry J
> ...


OOh noticed my name isnt on there, do I have to e-mail someone QUICK! Regarding ale houses, wat was wrong with the Neptune, right on the beach, BUT I know of a pub thats out of this world, and its on the way back, at Faversham, called the Shipwrights arms at Ore creek, no electricity ( got their own generator) and ceiling is smothered with Thames barge racing posters, and the ALE is in Kegs behind the bar, right next to Faversham creek. Stumpy!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2009)

...try a bit harder Stumpy...we are listening but...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2009)

As an aside - the equivalent post "FNRttC - Whitstable" - a couple of months ago, had sixty seven replies after two days. This thread has already pulsated to #107 after two...

<cue Tim O with alternative stats.  > (or a map)

Someone really ought to contact a pub as Matt will be celebrating his 50th birthday)


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

The pub I had in mind is the pub that Stumpy alludes to. I think.


----------



## TimO (11 Aug 2009)

yostumpy said:


> OOh noticed my name isnt on there, do I have to e-mail someone QUICK! ...



The official point of contact is to send your name, mobile number, CTC number (if you're a member) to fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk.

Simon may pick up on requests here, but there's no guarantee, and you'll possibly want to keep your real name and telephone number from being promulgated across the entire Internet.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2009)

Good on you Tim - 
I PM-ed stumpy and he said he was prepared to buy everyone a drink* provided he got 'on board' ... 


*some of the above may not necessarily be true.


----------



## mike e (11 Aug 2009)

Wanted for Saturday 5th September 2009

Time travel machine, loan only, must be able to travel from Kent to Hull in less than 4 hours.

Other ideas:-

1)Visit local Ferrari dealership and ask for a longer than average test drive

2)Hide a fuel can in a bag and hire a jet ski from Whitstable beach

3)Just don't go to the wedding at all, but could lead to:-

3i)Wife and her family not happy with me, but they'll come round eventually
3ii)Wife and her family not happy with me, spare room beckons
3iii)Wife and etc,etc, garage beckons
3iv)Wife etc,etc divorce beckons

Senarios i,ii & iii I can live with, iv would be more of a concern


----------



## stoofer (11 Aug 2009)

The best national rail can supply is to leave Whitstable at 09.26 and arrive at hull at 14.22 unfortunately, looks as though the garage beckons. Does it have any kind of heating?


----------



## BigSteev (11 Aug 2009)

That's quite a concern. I'd be worried too if I had to move my bike to either the spare room or the garage.


----------



## Origamist (12 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Someone really ought to contact a pub as Matt will be celebrating his 50th birthday)



The Shipwrights Arms sounds promising...

50? I'm a child of the 70s...!


----------



## Origamist (12 Aug 2009)

User said:


> Tell me Simon...
> 
> 
> Have bonj, very-near or GilesM ever made a FNRttC?



No, but it might surprise you to hear that I have been on a protest with Linf (admittedly he was on a motorbike and I was on a bike), but he did come to London to demonstrate...


----------



## Arthur (12 Aug 2009)

Other stuff will prevent me from getting to London for the start, however I should be able to join up at the Rochester cafe for the second bit of the ride. Happy to provide TEC/signposting duties as required.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2009)

Oh! So you will only be doing arthur friday night ride then - not the whole thing...


----------



## MacB (12 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Oh! So you will only be doing arthur friday night ride then - not the whole thing...



OK, that's it, somebody take Teef outside and shoot him, he's gone too far


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> OK, that's it, somebody take Teef outside and shoot him, he's gone too far


my thought exactly!


----------



## Tynan (12 Aug 2009)

Can Tynan add his usual enthusiastic name to the ride, pending veto from the Lady Wife?

Having been bounced from both the Dover and last FNRttc protesting I suspect I'll manage this one

ta


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Rachael W
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C
Mick D
Alina E (needs to get back to me on the basics)
Tynan D
Mark T
Richard C
Colin C
Jack F
Captain Adam Kirk
Alan B
Alan L
Tim Hall
Steev - which makes about 47


----------



## rchomba (12 Aug 2009)

This is the ride I have never done and I have missed the last 3 rides. Could you please add me to this list R


----------



## yostumpy (12 Aug 2009)

how many will be riding back!, how many of those will be thirsty, after the shipwrights, there is alway the Tudor rose at Upnor just t'other side of Rochester, quaint weatherboarded houses, cobbled street, leading down to the river. Its a shep's pub. S.S.S.Stumpy


----------



## actonblue (13 Aug 2009)

Simon can I come on this one?BTW thanks for the great trip to Bognor still on a high from it or is that the gloss paint?

Cheers.

Colin.


----------



## adamski (13 Aug 2009)

Simon, YHPM.


----------



## Radius (13 Aug 2009)

Mee?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2009)

Polite enquiry: was the recce OK..or are you all a) still rolling or  testing the pubs for 'Originalmist' (welcome back to the fold Matt)


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Aug 2009)

recce was very good! very good day out infact! two shades of tan too! got home about 8pm with 106miles on the clock, my second ton this week.

we didn't check out any pubs, i was too busy buying rock! hehe! but am sure the breakfast bar will be suitable for an all dayer! it serves beer! 

thanks again to dell and User10571 for a great day!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2009)

Hope you didn't do your first 'ton' in the WC of 'The Monkeys Forehead'.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

The recce was a salutary reminder of the difference between flattish and rolling. It's a tougher ride than Bognor. After Greenhithe the road never quite settles, and you're continually shuffling from gear to gear. The reward is in the open skyline, the views over the Thames and, as I mentioned, the prospect of sunrise on the way to Faversham. This is the ride where it really pays to spend time at the back (I'll probably TEC for most of the way) - you get to see a string of red lights making their way across the marshes ahead of you. Stirring stuff.

Both Andy's Cafe and the Waterfront are looking forward to seeing us, and, yes, as Davy says, the Waterfront does have a license.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Aug 2009)

Ooh! There's a thing. Here am I on holiday (today it is mostly raining and Goonhilly) and I see a Tim H on the list. Yet I have yet to ask to go along. Must be all that talk of time travel they have at the visitor centre.

(Trans: Simon, please add me to your list. I'll give Jan and Scott a nudge too)


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

Tim Hall said:


> Ooh! There's a thing. Here am I on holiday (today it is mostly raining and Goonhilly) and I see a Tim H on the list. Yet I have yet to ask to go along. Must be all that talk of time travel they have at the visitor centre.
> 
> (Trans: Simon, please add me to your list. I'll give Jan and Scott a nudge too)


There is more than one Tim H! So, you're on the list as Tim Hall.


----------



## theclaud (14 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> The recce was a salutary reminder of the difference between flattish and rolling. It's a tougher ride than Bognor. After Greenhithe the road never quite settles, and you're continually shuffling from gear to gear. The reward is in the open skyline, the views over the Thames and, as I mentioned, the prospect of sunrise on the way to Faversham. This is the ride where it really pays to spend time at the back (I'll probably TEC for most of the way) - you get to see a string of red lights making their way across the marshes ahead of you. Stirring stuff.
> 
> Both Andy's Cafe and the Waterfront are looking forward to seeing us, and, yes, as Davy says, *the Waterfront does have a license*.



Excellent. Good work, Gentlemen. Pleased to see that these recce rides address all the most crucial questions.


----------



## BigSteev (14 Aug 2009)

Indeed. Well as that appears to have sorted any issue I may have had, I guess I'd better put my name in the hat for attending.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> Indeed. Well as that appears to have sorted any issue I may have had, I guess I'd better put my name in the hat for attending.


You're more than welcome. Care to join me for some TECing?


----------



## Radius (14 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> You're more than welcome. Care to join me for some TECing?



That's the most subtle I've ever seen you be whilst trying to force someone to TEC


----------



## theclaud (14 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> That's the most subtle I've ever seen you be whilst trying to force someone to TEC



BigSteev is reaping the 'rewards' of being too fast fixing that flat...


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

However, as Simon said earlier, if the conditions are right this is one of the best rides to sit at the back and watch the long line of flashing lights as far as the eye can see.

Note to self - stop getting excited about the ride I cannot attend.

Note to self (2) - plan FNRttC first, weddings other trivial rubbish after.

It's not my own wedding by the way!!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> It's not my own wedding by the way!!



Then you've little excuse not to bail from the thing in favour of this ride


----------



## TimO (14 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ...This is the ride where it really pays to spend time at the back (I'll probably TEC for most of the way) - you get to see a string of red lights making their way across the marshes ahead of you. Stirring stuff.



Only so long as TEC duties don't end up with you being so far behind that the string of red lights is waaaaay beyond visibility.

No punctures this ride people, eight was eight too many last time, we've used up the allowance. 

(Although to be fair, I think everyone had their own spare tubes, and mostly completed the swap almost entirely themselves, with minimal aid in refitting tyres and pumping up).


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

I've already been threatened, hence I've decided to make the effort to come down for tomorrow's Southend ride.


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I've already been threatened, hence I've decided to make the effort to come down for tomorrow's Southend ride.



yeah but have you exhausted all possibilities? there's still mystery illness, act of god, terrorist threat and the classic, sabotage the wedding. I mean, as long as we're not talking close relative, you could always try and sleep with the bride to be, piccies required of course.

Just a question of priorities really


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C
Mick D
Alina E (needs to get back to me on the basics)
Tynan D
Mark T
Richard C
Colin C
Jack M
Captain Adam Kirk
Alan B
Alan L
Tim Hall
Steev - which makes about 46
Paul R
Ian S
Ruth ?
Chris T
Andrew T
Andy A (who will not be going down the towpath!)
Greg C
Charlotte S
Ned L
Des O'D - which makes about 56


----------



## Tynan (14 Aug 2009)

I'm not used to 'Tynan' being qualified with an initial

47 is relatively initimate these days init


----------



## Radius (15 Aug 2009)

What's my surname again Simon?


----------



## BigSteev (15 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> BigSteev is reaping the 'rewards' of being too fast fixing that flat...



No-one warned me in advance


----------



## Andrij (15 Aug 2009)

Will Capt. Kirk be riding one?


----------



## TarteTatin (15 Aug 2009)

Hi Dellzeqq,

Would there be room for another small German on this ride? Her name is Ruth and she's interested in joining. I've e-mailed her your address, so I expect she will contact you shortly to see whether there is any space left. She would also be coming from Swansea - the great reputation of the FNRttC is drawing people from far flung places...

Meanwhile, I'm getting psychologically prepared for the rolling road! It sounds a great ride!


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> The recce was a salutary reminder of the difference between flattish and rolling. It's a tougher ride than Bognor. After Greenhithe the road never quite settles, and you're continually shuffling from gear to gear. The reward is in the open skyline, the views over the Thames and, as I mentioned, the prospect of sunrise on the way to Faversham. This is the ride where it really pays to spend time at the back (I'll probably TEC for most of the way) - you get to see a string of red lights making their way across the marshes ahead of you. Stirring stuff.
> 
> Both Andy's Cafe and the Waterfront are looking forward to seeing us, and, yes, as Davy says, the Waterfront does have a license.



Bognor...'flattish'? Not very flattish in my book, far too many climbs to call it that (enough of this 'rises' nonsense!) but at least I'm warned about this one...Might well be seeing you at the back if it's that bad. That said, my new steed should have certain advantages in climbing them.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Aug 2009)

Andrij said:


> Will Capt. Kirk be riding one?


he's asked if he can...


----------



## theboytaylor (15 Aug 2009)

E-m sent. So far this year I've missed out on every FNRttC and the Dunwich Dynamo so I'm well up for this one (if I'm in time to sign up!).

Breaking myself in with a midnight run to Brighton tonight......maybe I should wait until I've got back home before signing up for the FNRttC.....


----------



## arallsopp (17 Aug 2009)

Goodness these fill up early these days
Room for one more? No training rides since LEL means I have a pass card 
Will be bl00dy great to catch up with you all again


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Goodness these fill up early these days
> Room for one more? No training rides since LEL means I have a pass card
> Will be bl00dy *great to catch up with you* all again



true Andy, true...nothing much has been happening though...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2009)

Hope there is room for one more, just got back from my 'holiday with cycling' (as opposed to a cycling holiday) so have emailed the be-talcéd one. May post some hols ride reports elsewhere when the pain in my legs/arse/arms (200 miles in 2 days coming home) subsides.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2009)

Oh dear! And the last ride to Bognor was such a happy affair... 

Welcome back Greg


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Oh dear! And the last ride to Bognor was such a happy affair...
> 
> Welcome back Greg



 

Hello Greg. Trust you had a good holiday? I thought you were going to get Admin to amputate the Grumpy bit?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Hello Greg. Trust you had a good holiday? I thought you were going to get Admin to amputate the Grumpy bit?




Maybe just remove the 'G' given your present 'ass'ignation...B)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Maybe just remove the 'G' given your present 'ass'ignation...



Now the Aged P wants to know why I'm LOL!


----------



## BigSteev (18 Aug 2009)

StuAff said:


> Bognor...'flattish'? Not very flattish in my book, far too many climbs to call it that.



 Where were these 'climbs'? I don't recall ever having done such a downhill route. There was that 17% bit but that only lasted about 100yds.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Hello Greg. Trust you had a good holiday? I thought you were going to get Admin to amputate the Grumpy bit?



Splendid Holiday. Cornwall was an unexpected delight, a feast for the senses, the journey there a dream (thanks to both SW Trains and Mick F of the CTC forum), the accommodation adorable, the drive to Wales with the Lovely Helen was fun as we got lost twice and laughed instead of arguing, the few days there a revelation, the bike ride home (Pt I) from Llanidloes to Littleton-on-Severn a dream and the bike ride home Pt II Littleton - Reading memorable for woeful planning, poor prepartion (who'd have thought some of those numbers I wrote down were miles not kilometres), a lack of maps damn you Amazon, getting lost in Brizzle, the hoodies I met there who boosted my faith in human nature, stunning views, an unforced canalside off, wonderful rural industrial archaeology on the Kennet and Avon and a near death experience involving a geriatric driver the total of which led its abandonment at Pewsey some way short of the intended destination. TMI!

and I've applied this afternoon for an amputation; thank you for reminding me


----------



## Marco (18 Aug 2009)

Howdy all,

I am new to this site but have heard about these events in the past. A colleague of mine from work also completed the last Bognor ride some of you were on and said he had a great time.

Is there a process for a newbie like myself to potentially join please? And more importantly, are there any spots still available? I also have another friend that may be interested.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2009)

send me an e-mail = fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2009)

Simon - you appear to have Andrea listed twice. Ruth is still pondering the logistics, so could you keep the question mark over her for a moment? I am pressing her for a decision...


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2009)

Friday Night Rides should not be a ruthless exercise...


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Friday Night Rides should not be a *ruth*less exercise...



Oh how I do laugh!

Yes yes theclaud, more young ladies the merryier! I may even go up hills quicker to show of how young fit and strong I am! Macho man! hehehe! 

And that will then dispurse the lie that I cant climb hills! hehehe!


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh how I do laugh!
> 
> Yes yes theclaud, more young ladies the merryier! I may even go up hills quicker to show of how young fit and strong I am! Macho man! hehehe!
> 
> And that will then dispurse the lie that I cant climb hills! hehehe!



I brought a whole bevy of lovelies on the last two - they were eager to meet the legendary Davywalnuts. But he didn't show, and now they don't believe he exists. They told me they won't bother coming again.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> I brought a whole bevy of lovelies on the last two - they were eager to meet the legendary Davywalnuts. But he didn't show, and now they don't believe he *exists*. They told me they won't bother coming again.



Oh well, Ill be the stuff of their dreams then... I dont mind..


----------



## mike e (18 Aug 2009)

I travelled all the way from Hull on Saturday for Topcat1's Southend ride so I come meet properly the now almost legendary Davywalnuts. Not to meet in the same context as the ladies on the forum you understand

Apparently some sort of a cramp had occured and he missed the ride.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I travelled all the way from Hull on Saturday for Topcat1's Southend ride so I come meet properly the now almost legendary Davywalnuts. Not to meet in the same context as the ladies on the forum you understand
> 
> Apparently some sort of a cramp had occured and he missed the ride.



I am soo sorry buddy!

Alas, yes, I was almost dead.. Auntie H had a voodoo doll hit on my legs and it obstained me from moving them all day, funnily enough!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Aug 2009)

You sure it wasn't just a hangover DW?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> You sure it wasn't just a hangover DW?



hahaha! Actually, for once, no! I was intent on getting enough miles in to knock Auntie h of her perch.. best laid plans and all that!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (19 Aug 2009)

I'm going to have to drop out of the September ride. Sigh. I'll be moving house that week and it just aint going to happen. I'm devastated.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> I'm going to have to drop out of the September ride. Sigh. I'll be moving house that week and it just aint going to happen. I'm devastated.



am moving too that week! dont be such a girl!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> am moving too that week! dont be such a girl!



Ah but work won't let me have any of that week off work so poor Mr Weenie will be doing all the moving on his own. I therefore think I'd be taking the p*** to declare that I'm out all night Friday and sleeping most of Saturday. Am so disappointed. Maybe October?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2009)

Yep. Moving in October is a much better idea Ww!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2009)

sleep on saturday? Mr Weenie needs to give you a good talking to. In our house, you do a FNRttC you do a full shift of shopping and carrying etc the next day or your pass for next time gets revoked.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2009)

GregCollins said:


> sleep on saturday? Mr Weenie needs to give you a good talking to. In our house, you do a FNRttC you do a full shift of shopping and carrying etc the next day or your pass for next time gets revoked.



...change it back to Grumpy...


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> Ah but work won't let me have any of that week off work so poor Mr Weenie will be doing all the moving on his own. I therefore think I'd be taking the p*** to declare that I'm out all night Friday and sleeping most of Saturday. Am so disappointed. Maybe October?



He would probably be grateful if you wasnt around, doing womenly stuff like meddling with things and being more interested in putting the cuttlery in the right order or hanging your dresses up than bringing in the boxes... Ild bugger off and just leave him some beer in the fridge and local takeaway numbers if I was you!


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> He would probably be grateful if you wasnt around, doing womenly stuff like meddling with things and being more interested in putting the cuttlery in the right order or hanging your dresses up than bringing in the boxes... Ild bugger off and just leave him some beer in the fridge and local takeaway numbers if I was you!



 Walnuts doing another fine job of attracting women recruits to the FNRttC, I see!


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Am a charmer dont you think my dear? hehehe!


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am a charmer dont you think my dear? hehehe!



Did you post that in a Leslie Phillips voice?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2009)

Just let me get my walnutesque voodoo dollies into production before you get into full flow Davy - I could make a few bob...


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Did you post that in a Leslie Phillips voice?



Nah, more wide boi west lundin voice sweet cheeks! 

So pet, you managed to convince the other cycling beauties to come along?


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Just let me get my walnutesque voodoo dollies into production before you get into full flow Davy - I could make a few bob...



Oh noo! My legs are only just getting better from Auntie's unwarranted black magic on my legs!


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nah, more wide boi west lundin voice sweet cheeks!
> 
> So pet, you managed to convince the other cycling beauties to come along?



Naturally I was bullshitting - there was no bevy. I am certainly bringing The Lovely Andrea, whose undisputed loveliness ought to be enough for anyone.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Naturally I was bullshitting - there was no bevy. I am certainly bringing The Lovely Andrea, whose undisputed loveliness ought to be enough for anyone, alongside my good self.



Fixed that.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Fixed that.



Smooth Aperitif, smooooooth!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Walnuts doing another fine job of attracting women recruits to the FNRttC, I see!



I hope you're not suggesting that spending a night with many fine male specimens in tight and revealing lycra isn't enough in itself to attract women to the totty-fest that is the FNRttC


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Fixed that.



How very gallant of you, Teef. But really, Andrea has no equal in the loveliness stakes. And she makes things like this for breakfast on the Sunday:


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> How very gallant of you, Teef. But really, Andrea has no equal in the loveliness stakes. And she makes things like this for breakfast on the Sunday:



I do hope that's _seedless_ raspberry jam in the background - nice loaf BTW!


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> How very gallant of you, Teef. But really, Andrea has no equal in the loveliness stakes. And she makes things like this for breakfast on the Sunday:



Looks a bit like my tightly toned stomach muscles... 

Seriously, that for brekkie?? Wheres the sausage n bacon! Women!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2009)

'teef as an ex-rugby player yourself you should know I care neither for warmth nor for adequate sleepage, hence occasional grumpytude perhaps, we both know all the best fun happens when it's cold and dark and all the other folk are safe abed in the land of nod. If I had a motto it would be "I'll sleep when I'm dead and I'll be dead a long time"

(On a related point neither can I figure, for the life of me, why cycling isn't regarded as a 4 seasons sport but rather that serious 'proper' cyclists more or less give up for the winter and regard it only as 'training' time. but that is another thread.)


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> I hope you're not suggesting that spending a night with many fine male specimens in tight and revealing lycra isn't enough in itself to attract women to the totty-fest that is the FNRttC



Not at all. It goes without saying that the event is positively crackling with sex-appeal. What's not to like? You're not _really_ going to move furniture instead?


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> I hope you're not suggesting that spending a night with many fine male specimens in tight and revealing lycra isn't enough in itself to attract women to the totty-fest that is the FNRttC



I dont wear tight and revealing lycra.. leaves more to the imagination... 

Besides, I use my sophisticated whit and charm coupled with my radiant smile not my buldging calf muscles to attract a suitable feline subject


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Seriously, that for brekkie?? Wheres the sausage n bacon! Women!



Ha! That's just the first course. This is a German we're talking about.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Ha! That's just the first course. This is a German we're talking about.



Oh dear... am a 1/4 Polish....


----------



## BigSteev (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Besides, I use my sophisticated whit and charm coupled with my radiant smile not my buldging calf muscles to attract a suitable feline subject



See you shouldn't have missed the Bognor ride. Apparently there is much media interest in felines in that neck of the woods.

Sleeping on the Saturday? Nope, lost me there too.

That looks like a fine hearty breakfast - now where are the invites?


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> See you shouldn't have missed the Bognor ride. Apparently there is much media interest in felines in that neck of the woods.
> 
> *Sleeping on the Saturday*? Nope, lost me there too.
> 
> That looks like a fine hearty breakfast - now where are the invites?



Indeed, some of us are still cycling home! 

I know, I missed a treat or two on that ride...


----------



## redjedi (19 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I dont wear tight and revealing lycra.. leaves more to the imagination...
> 
> Besides, I use my sophisticated whit and charm coupled with my radiant smile not my buldging calf muscles to attract a suitable feline subject



Those skimpy shorts you wear don't leave that much to the imagination


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2009)

I just don't know where to start!
I go for a genteel ride to another computer terminal in the sweltering heat and there is brioche galore!
Andrea has all her eggs in one breakfast! I made brioche once and it is an 'overnighter' if I remember...lovely, rich and just yummy (how come that reminds me of the FNRttC madamoiselles? )

BigSteev - sound like a good idea - a "mange a trois" could be on the cards...

Greg - spot on. In the murk, the rudderless rugbyman lurks...fuelled by whatever is available. The gentleman within knows exactly how to extract enjoyment from every occasion.

Davy: You are here before the court (cue Greg - you must have held court before?) accused of taking a rubber axe to the revered English language and attempting to murder it. How do you plead?

Don't answer that!

I sentence you to 50 lashes - and, to paraphrase the Milky Bar Kid, "the walnut whips are on me!" (At this juncture we have a story in the local newspaper about cyclists beating to death one of their own with a 'cat'...) ?The other eight tales are false BTW.

Claudine, Andrea, a brioche (got my own one of those ) Greg, BigSteev and a serial merde-a-linguist...what better way to go? 

Whitunstable mon amour...


----------



## BigSteev (20 Aug 2009)

I hoping that in order to increase the number of lovely ladies on the ride my friend and fellow Dunwich participant, Michelle (aka Fluffer) will be popping up on here at some point today to declare an interest in joining us.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> I hoping that in order to increase the number of lovely ladies on the ride my friend and fellow Dunwich participant, Michelle (aka *Fluffer*) will be popping up on here at some point today to declare an interest in joining us.



Isnt that a member of crew in a porn film set??


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2009)

I can see the entire female contingent cancelling if this thread travels on its present trajectory for a little while longer......


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I can see the entire female contingent cancelling if this thread travels on its present trajectory for a little while longer......


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C
Mick D
Alina E (needs to get back to me on the basics)
Tynan D
Mark T
Richard C
Colin C
Jack M
Captain Adam Kirk
Alan B
Alan L
Tim Hall
Steev - which makes about 46
Paul R
Ian S
Ruth ?
Chris T
Andrew T
Andy A (who will not be going down the towpath!)
Greg C
Charlotte S
Ned L
Des O'D - which makes about 56 
Stephen B
Chris B


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I just don't know where to start!



Hyde Park Corner's your best bet, I reckon.


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Hyde Park Corner's your best bet, I reckon.



now you think that's witty but you're not looking at the deeper issue........since getting the Garmin, the Teef genuinely does get lost a lot!


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> *now you think that's witty* but you're not looking at the deeper issue........since getting the Garmin, the Teef genuinely does get lost a lot!



Actually I knew it was a lousy gag, but just can't let the obvious ones go...


----------



## mike e (20 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> now you think that's witty but you're not looking at the deeper issue........since getting the Garmin, the Teef genuinely does get lost a lot!



I defence of the Teef he mastered the directions fantastically on the return from Bognor, having said that - A29 to Dorking, A24 to London, it was never going to present navigational difficulties (you would hope)...........


----------



## mike e (20 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I defence of the Teef he mastered the directions fantastically on the return from Bognor, having said that - A29 to Dorking, A24 to London, it was never going to present navigational difficulties (you would hope)...........



Sausage fingers strikes again "IN" defence not "I" defence.....


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I defence of the Teef he mastered the directions fantastically on the return from Bognor, having said that - A29 to Dorking, A24 to London, it was never going to present navigational difficulties (you would hope)...........


I trust he took you through Billingshurst rather than around it.......


----------



## mike e (20 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I trust he took you through Billingshurst rather than around it.......



Nah, the speed at which we were moving took us on the by-pass which mean't that we missed the intermediate sprint in Billingshurst town centre..


----------



## TimO (20 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Isnt that a member of crew in a porn film set??



Don't even go there, I think all the gags have been done to death.

BigSteev is obviously keen to bring the entire sr.com crowd across. When are you going to get Gumbie over here then.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Nah, the speed at which we were moving took us on the by-pass which mean't that we missed the intermediate sprint in Billingshurst town centre..



 Going through town, saving 0.46km meant that you could have hit the Cenotaph at 15:54 instead of 15:55 mikee! Besides, MacBludgeon was BillingshurstBR bound and I would have felt obliged to wave a spotty hanky from the platform edge...


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2009)

A late change of plans, and I'm now able to come along, if there's still spaces, Simon.

I can then also spend the rest of the Saturday doing a recce ride further eastwards.


----------



## BigSteev (20 Aug 2009)

TimO said:


> BigSteev is obviously keen to bring the entire sr.com crowd across. When are you going to get Gumbie over here then.



I don't think they're quite ready for him, do you.


----------



## beatleandrew (20 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Sausage fingers strikes again "IN" defence not "I" defence.....



Isn't iDefence the new collaborative project between Apple and BAE?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2009)

Andrew, the Co.has been renamed British Eyreospace in honour of sausage fingers' ride...


----------



## Wheeledweenie (20 Aug 2009)

theclaud said:


> Not at all. It goes without saying that the event is positively crackling with sex-appeal. What's not to like? You're not _really_ going to move furniture instead?



I'm afraid I will indeed be furniture moving. Sigh. Thank goodness Mr Weenie will be there so I can still be in the presence of totty even without the Friday night crew.


----------



## redjedi (20 Aug 2009)

Just make sure he wears lycra shorts while shifting the furniture, so that you don't miss out


----------



## Lupin (20 Aug 2009)

If there's still space, I'd like to join - Alex


----------



## Sylvia (21 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> ... my friend and fellow Dunwich participant, Michelle (aka Fluffer) will be popping up on here at some point today to declare an interest in joining us.



Declaring interest!
Would love to join you on this ride if that's ok. 
Just to add to any confusion, my name on cycling forums is Sylvia.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2009)

Sylvia said:


> Declaring interest!
> Would love to join you on this ride if that's ok.
> Just to add to any confusion, my name on cycling forums is Sylvia.



 Sylvia!
How did your name escalate to 'Fluffer'?
I understand it couldn't be Michelle in pro races... but welcome to the mad house!


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Aug 2009)

Lupin and Sylvia - to start - you send me an e-mail on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk 

I'll then send you the 2009 guide, and you then send me confirmation that you've read it, along with your mobile numbers and CTC numbers if you have them.

Simon


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Aug 2009)

User3143 said:


> Really looking forward to this now.



Am really looking forward to getting lashed at the end and not having to cycle home!


----------



## BigSteev (21 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I understand it couldn't be Michelle in pro races...



This is such a bad pun that it has taken me all day to decide that it actually is one.


----------



## arallsopp (21 Aug 2009)

User3143 said:


> I'll be on my new Langster.



Congrats on a lovely addition to the collection mate. Will miss your trike though. I know Lupin was looking forward to meeting it, as he's planning a three wheeled purchase some time soon.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> This is such a bad pun that it has taken me all day to decide that it actually is one.



I don't understand what you are saying steev.
What is this 'pun' of which you speak? 










(I was with you the last time you put paid to a tyre - I just knew you would 
"appreciate" it)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2009)

> Just a quick bump.. the weather is looking very good for this ride, so how can anyone resist..
> good weather
> no hills
> the seaside
> ...



I found this on another thread...wouldn't want Whitstable to be unthought of today...


----------



## mike e (22 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I found this on another thread...wouldn't want Whitstable to be unthought of today...



I am in "unthought" mood about Whitstable as I can't make it...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2009)

You'll be there in spirit my friend...meanwhile, address yourself to the little matter of the '(led by moi Strines Ride' - it exists about here somewhere - because there is talk of a posse (led by moi ) heading Northwards for fun. (Direction unknown, but fun guaranteed)


----------



## mike e (22 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You'll be there in spirit my friend...meanwhile, address yourself to the little matter of the '(led by moi Strines Ride' - it exists about here somewhere - because there is talk of a posse (led by moi ) heading Northwards for fun. (Direction unknown, but fun guaranteed)



There's a geezer on here "Marinyork" leading a Strines ride sometime in September? and I've pm'd ilovebikes who's going to be oop north for quite a while, he was asking questions about a winter wardrobe.....


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> There's a geezer on here "Marinyork" leading a Strines ride sometime in September? and I've pm'd ilovebikes who's going to be oop north for quite a while, he was asking questions about a winter wardrobe.....




Shorts, top, gloves and beer tokens + a decent cap (Rutland County race style) - that's what I told him will see him though...


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C
Mick D
Alina E 
Tynan D
Mark T
Richard C
Colin C
Jack M
Captain Adam Kirk
Alan B
Alan L
Tim Hall
Steev - which makes about 46
Paul R
Ian S
Ruth C
Chris T
Andrew T
Andy A (who will not be going down the towpath!)
Greg C
Charlotte S
Ned L
Des O'D 
Stephen B
Chris B
Adam B
Michelle de V
Frank L-P
Katie C
Conan H - which makes about 63
Will A-C
Scott E
Jason F
Lisa C
Marco C
Helen B
Tanya G


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

Why has everyone now got posh names? I haven't got a clue who's riding anymore which is largely irrelevant as I'm not riding anyway....

Just curious that's all....

This isn't leading on to some sort of FNRttC name badge I hope, the only people I will know are MacB and Topcat1 and only because their cycle shirts tell me.....


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Why has everyone now got posh names? I haven't got a clue who's riding anymore which is largely irrelevant as I'm not riding anyway....
> 
> Just curious that's all....
> 
> This isn't leading on to some sort of FNRttC name badge I hope, the only people I will know are MacB and Topcat1 and only because their cycle shirts tell me.....


In Belgium, Brazil or Beirut, Mike E is the poshest name there is. People pretend to be related to you.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Everyone I know says your name - all the time "Hull lad"...

...never a day goes by without the cry of "Now where's mike e?" 

This post is locked.


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone I know says your name - all the time "Hull lad"...
> 
> ...never a day goes by without the cry of "Now where's mike e?"
> 
> This post is locked.



ha haaaaar....

Just checking....


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> ha haaaaar....
> 
> Just checking....



 (Little do you know, or the Bride & Groom, the return from Whitstable is via your wedding reception...) 

Might have to put the hammer down a bit for the last 200kms!


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> ha haaaaar....
> 
> Just checking....



you've still got time to split up the 'potentially' happy couple, I know it's an extreme solution, but this is your cycling life


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> you've still got time to split up the 'potentially' happy couple, I know it's an extreme solution, but this is your cycling life



There is no such thing as a "happy couple" in Hull, just a "slightly better off financially so why not".....

It's still nearly 2 weeks away and I'm getting serious withdrawl symptons.

I must not, must not, must not, keep reading this thread...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

"mike e, mike e...calling mike e...yellow jersey...knee bandage and a BC cap....whooooooooooo....calling mikeeeeeeeeeeeee..."


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> There is no such thing as a "happy couple" in Hull, just a "slightly better off financially so why not".....
> 
> It's still nearly 2 weeks away and I'm getting serious withdrawl symptons.
> 
> I must not, must not, must not, keep reading this thread...



And to make matters a lot worse Simon goes and sends a pm with a glitzy postcard / flyer thingy and I'm in one of the pictures and there's that loverrrly dawn sunrise and it tells you how nice brekkie's going to be....


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

PS John Wayne has serious 'with drawl symptoms' too...dude


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2009)

those of you cursing the tardiness of the moon might just think on this. Oyster season starts on September 1st. There's a soft, yielding, flavoursome, almost liquid, little bivalve somewhere, a salty ball of loveliness, with Mike E's name on it...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

...and it's being whitsablespered in your 'shell like' mikeeee....


----------



## tanya g (25 Aug 2009)

Room for one more?


----------



## cheech9 (25 Aug 2009)

Hi, I'm keen to go on this ride. Will be heading there with Marco as well.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2009)

tanya and cheech - send me an e-mail on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2009)

Marilyn B
Louise L
Katsura I
Barry J
Andrij B
Peter W
Adrian C
Matt L
Martin *F*
Clive B
Tim O
Andy C
Stuart A
John G
Matthew S
Els V
William C
Jo H 
Jane D
User10571 B
Claudine C
Al MacD
Chris M
Davy S
Andrea W
Andrew A
Lee 1010
Alastair S
Anthony McC
Kim W
Andrew B
Tim H
Nicholas T
Luke C
Mick D
Alina E 
Tynan D
Mark T
Richard C
Colin C
Jack M
Captain Adam Kirk
Alan B
Alan L
Tim Hall
Steev
Paul R
Ian S
Ruth C
Chris T
Andrew T
Andy A (who will not be going down the towpath!)
Greg C
Charlotte S
Ned L
Des O'D 
Stephen B
Chris B
Adam B
Michelle de V
Frank L-P
Katie C
Conan H 
Will A-C
Scott E
Jason F
Lisa C
Marco C
Helen B
Tanya G - which makes about 70
Iain C
Dan P 
Isa T

I'm away for a few days now, so excuse the silence............and, other than old hands and CTC members that's about it.


----------



## ChrisM (25 Aug 2009)

This is my first Fnrttc , I know the pre read says wear layers, just wondering what most wear at this time of year and I dont what to expect ie how cold it will get out of town at that time of night. Please excuse my ignorance ut I've never ridden out of town at night
Cheers
Chris


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> This is my first Fnrttc , I know the pre read says wear layers, just wondering what most wear at this time of year and I dont what to expect ie how cold it will get out of town at that time of night. Please excuse my ignorance ut I've never ridden out of town at night
> Cheers
> Chris



Hi Chris, hope you enjoy your first night ride, bit of an odd month is Sept, could be warm or could be cold. I would start with about 8 layers and maybe a jacket or 2 in a rucksack just in case.............

Seriously, a decent base layer, and a light mid layer (fleece type top) and a wind/showerproof jacket should do you fine. Should be still ok for shorts, might want to pack some thin tights if it turns a bit chilly. Gloves may be preferable to mitts out in the sticks where you will feel the cold more so than in London. Hope this helps, enjoy the ride.


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

Just to add - a jacket that packs small enough to be stowed in a pocket or seatpack will help if it's warm at the start of the ride i.e in town!!


----------



## ChrisM (26 Aug 2009)

Cheers Mike E


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

It has been surprisingly cold, at points, on each ride so far. The last one was held after a beautiful day, but once we left the halfway stop the brisk chill took hold for a short while. Dawn, and a super sunrise dispelled that soon enough though.
Arm warmers (can be worn but kept rolled down or stuffed in pocket), mikee's idea of gloves is good, but start in mitts etc, and maybe a 'buff' in the pocket or loose around your neck to ward off draughty moments. Shouldn't need leg warmers yet but many prefer to wear bib longs for the duration anyway.
A paclite or Montane Featherlite or similar is ideal and compact - can be hung from your saddle etc.


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2009)

May was nippy, jacket and bib longs were needed to my mind, July I was fine in jersey & shorts, Bognor I did feel a bit of a chill at times but not too uncomfortable. I was in the Brecon Beacons/Black Mountains with some chums from bikeradar over the weekend, some of them seemed to be feeling the odd nip in the air more than me. This ride, I reckon back to bibs as the nights are drawing in.


----------



## mike e (26 Aug 2009)

StuAff said:


> May was nippy, jacket and bib longs were needed to my mind, July I was fine in jersey & shorts, Bognor I did feel a bit of a chill at times but not too uncomfortable. I was in the Brecon Beacons/Black Mountains with some chums from bikeradar over the weekend, some of them seemed to be feeling the odd nip in the air more than me. This ride, I reckon back to bibs as the nights are drawing in.



As the ride starts at midnight, I would say the night has already "drawn" in...

Damn, I've started posting again on the ride I'm not riding......


----------



## Paddington (26 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> This is my first Fnrttc , I know the pre read says wear layers, just wondering what most wear at this time of year and I dont what to expect ie how cold it will get out of town at that time of night. Please excuse my ignorance ut I've never ridden out of town at night
> Cheers
> Chris


Chris,
Welcome aboard! I tend to suffer from the cold, and would rather run the risk of being too hot. Look at the forecasts, BBC, Metcheck, but mostly Simon's cat for the minimum temperature, then deduct 2C for forecast error/beautiful patches of mist etc - another 2C for the fact that body clocks think you should be doing something else at 4am and finally bear in mind that the average cycling speed is not that high. So I am almost always in bib tights and will probably have gloves on for this one!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

"The nights are drawing in..." Stu - you have made my day -ta.


----------



## TimO (26 Aug 2009)

I think I just wore my normal daytime cycling kit for the last one, ie short sleeved jersey, shorts, and mitts. The one prior to that, I had on a long sleeved jersey, and was glad when we hit some patches of cold mistiness.

For September's, if the forecast isn't much different from now, I'll wear the short sleeved jersey again, and just pop a long sleeved thin fleece top in my bag, just-in-case.

On the other hand, I seem to run a bit hot than many people, and regularly cycle in the late evenings, so know what to expect. As others have said, look at the temperature before you leave, then knock a couple of degrees off for being somewhat later, and then a couple more for being outside of the Urban Heat Island of London.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (26 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> This is my first Fnrttc , I know the pre read says wear layers, just wondering what most wear at this time of year and I dont what to expect ie how cold it will get out of town at that time of night. Please excuse my ignorance ut I've never ridden out of town at night
> Cheers
> Chris



I hadn't either until I did the Brighton run in July. I then used my learned experience for the August run to Bognor.

I highly recommend arm warmers as they're quick to get on and off and small to pack. I wore leggingings over my shrts on the Brighton run for speedy stripping and that was also a good tactic.

On the Bognor run I wore shorts and a short-sleeved jersey, using my arm warmers from about two hours in until the end of the ride and it was more than enough. Oh, I also wore very long socks (knee length) and pulled those up after the break to keep the calves a bit warmer.


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> "The nights are drawing in..." Stu - you have made my day -ta.


No problem 'teef!


----------



## ChrisM (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their advice on clothing..probably go for long sleeved cycletop, thin fleece and jacket...I can always remove a item and attach to pannier rack if I get hot 

Look forward to meeting you on the ride


----------



## mike e (26 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advice on clothing..probably go for long sleeved cycletop, thin fleece and jacket...I can always remove a item and attach to pannier rack if I get hot
> 
> Look forward to meeting you on the ride



Don't get carried away and remove too many items of clothing or there'll be more people looking forward to meeting you.....


----------



## ChrisM (27 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Don't get carried away and remove too many items of clothing or there'll be more people looking forward to meeting you.....



I doubt that Mike E lol


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Aug 2009)

AdrianC said:


> Is this a goer?


indeed. If memory serves Mike can't make it, so we will probably start a little earlier.

Weather forecast currently too good to be true.......

Adam B
Captain Adam Kirk
Adrian C
Al MacD
Alan B
Alan L
Alastair S
Alina E
Andrea W
Andy A
Andrew A
Andrew T
Andy C
Anthony McC
Barry J
Ben P
Charlotte S
Chris B
Chris T
Claudine C
Clive B
Colin C
Conan H
Dan P
Davy S
Des O'D
Els V
Helen B
Ian S
Isa T
Jack M
Jane D
Jason F
Jo H
John G
User10571 B
Katie C
Katsura I
Kim W
Lee 1010
Lisa C
Louise L
Luke C
Marco C
Martin *F*
Marilyn
Matt L
Michelle de V
Mick D
Ned L
Nicholas T
Peter W
Richard C
Ruth C
Scott E
Steev D
Stephen B
Stuart A
Tanya G 
Tim H
Tim Hall
Tim O
Tony S
Tynan D
Will A-C
William C
Titus H
Peter M
Andrew V
Jack F
Alice M

we're just over the 70 mark, with a couple of old friends to come...and, yes, I ahve been attempting to persuade our semi-official photographer to join us


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2009)

Where's Boris?


----------



## Tynan (31 Aug 2009)

New brakes fitted a month after I should have, with the front light held in my teeth and shining through a cloud of mosquitos and midges

Just the lady wife's last minute potential veto to avoid now ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Weather forecast currently too good to be true.......



I think there may be some misty fog going along the road into Seasalter, with a bit of luck. So I'll try and remember my camera. The cattle in the fields there on Sunday looked particularly photogenic.


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Can't wait for this, it should be a classic.....

Oh, hang on, is that wedding bells I can hear, ah BOLL**K'S..

Simon, I am missing the recce as well and also I noticed Pavel at St Pancras last night booking rail tickets, something about a prior engagement in Hull on Saturday...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2009)

got the email missive. not sure how I fit the required rubber to my (disc) brake pads, nor how our great leader will react to the sight of my mudguards which are held on with zip ties.....


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Sep 2009)

GregCollins said:


> got the email missive. not sure how I fit the required rubber to my (disc) brake pads, nor how our great leader will react to the sight of my mudguards which are held on with zip ties.....


(falls to ground, tears eyes from sockets...........)


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Sep 2009)

a last-minute recce today with User10571 and Adrian. Well worth the (somewhat wet) effort. New pothole in New Cross. Decision on killer cycle lane in Gravesend. New pothole on the way to Newington.....

weather forecast showing light rain and some cloud, but wind still coming from the west.


----------



## theboytaylor (2 Sep 2009)

Hi, looking forward to this! Any idea on an ETA in Whitstable? Understand there are many variables but a ball park time would be appreciated. Ta


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Sep 2009)

8 to 8.30

What happens is this. The ride keeps more or less together going down to Greenhithe, and then gets spread out, but collects (as in the front riders wait for those at the back) at Gravesend and points east - every three to five miles or so.

Which means that, effectively, we travel at the speed of the slowest. Those of us who want a bit of a burn-up can do some wayfinding - which means coming to the front, and being assigned a junction, at which the wayfinder stands pointing the way, until the Tail End Charlies come along and release him or her. But, as I say, we travel at the speed of the slowest until........leaving Faversham you're let off the leash and you can shoot off to the Waterfront Club in Whitstable as fast as you want. That spreads out the queue for brekky by about 20 minutes. Although some of us do a bit of sheep-spotting. Except there are no sheep. Only cows.


----------



## theboytaylor (2 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> 8 to 8.30


Very good. Am happy to do some wayfinding or shepherding if required, although I often end up at the back on club runs, bimbling along in a Fotherington-Thomas "Hello clouds, Hello sky" kind of way... ...


----------



## Tynan (2 Sep 2009)

wayfinding is cool

once I'd got past my 'sorry we thought you were having a piss, you need to be more demonstrative' phase

it's amazing how spread out people get


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2009)

Simon, on learning of my zip tied mudguards clearly put a curse on me. I am full of phlegm. I therefore must withdraw. Email duly sent. 

Have fun folks, have fun. I'm not jealous.




















Much


----------



## matthew (3 Sep 2009)

Sorry, I am going to have to cry off this one. I already have a sleep debt this week and I have meetings in Hatfield for work tomorrow which mean it will be a 12 hour working day. I don't fancy getting home at 7pm to be out again by 10:15. 

And I was doing so well for collecting the whole set this year
Email sent.

Matthew


----------



## ChrisM (3 Sep 2009)

I've got to bale out due to family commitments and the weather doesn't look too great either  Shame as I was looking forward to my first Fnrttc as well....oh well maybe the next one

have fun everyone.
email sent


----------



## Dan B (3 Sep 2009)

Best of luck everyone, and may the p#ncture fairy have unavoidable commitments elsewhere. I'm off for what I would otherwise describe as a dirty weekend in Bath, except that "dirty" and "Bath" aren't really two words that seem well suited.


----------



## mike e (3 Sep 2009)

Yes, best of luck everyone, have a great ride and hope the weather is ok for you and that dawn at sheep or cow (or whatever animal) field is as spectacular as last year.

You all know how much I would love to be there but that family wedding is just so much more appealing....................................................or not!

Only up until a couple of days ago plans to be at this ride were still been hatched, drive car from Hull to Whitstable, train back into town, the ride, car back to Hull. This I concluded was largely optimistic based on lack of sleep, lot's of traffic driving back on a Saturday, my car not been overly fast and turning up at the wedding looking and smelling like I'd not showered or slept for the last 24 hours, which would actually be the case.

A-la-Dragons Den - "For these reasons I'm out!!"


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2009)

ChrisM said:


> I've got to bale out due to family commitments* and the weather doesn't look too great either*  Shame as I was looking forward to my first Fnrttc as well....oh well maybe the next one
> 
> have fun everyone.
> email sent



Mild, dry conditions with a tailwind - what more do you want!?


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Mild, dry conditions with a tailwind - what more do you want!?



but it may be dark!


----------



## iLB (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> but it may be dark!



qué?!?!


----------



## mike e (3 Sep 2009)

Especially now the nights are drawing in.....


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> but it may be dark!



It's a full moon tomorrow - I'll be wearing Lunar Protection Factor 25...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> It's a full moon tomorrow - I'll be wearing Lunar Protection Factor 25...



...you'll be Saturn yur bum..."ring, ring!" "ring, ring!" 



> but it may be dark!





> Especially now the nights are drawing in...



Down boys...down!


----------



## Tynan (3 Sep 2009)

To stem the sudden bail outs, Tynan has the green light and is good to go

barring all the usual unforseeables natch


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Sep 2009)

Adam B
Captain Adam Kirk
Adrian C
Al MacD
Alan B
Alan L
Alastair S
Alina E
Andrea W
Andy A
Andrew A
Andrew T
Andy C
Anthony McC
Barry J
Ben P
Charlotte S
Chris B
Chris T
Claudine C
Clive B
Colin C
Conan H
Dan P
Davy S
Des O'D
Els V
Helen B
Ian S
Isa T
Jack M
Jane D
Jason F
Jo H
John G
User10571 B
Katie C
Katsura I
Kim W
Lee 1010
Lisa C
Louise L
Luke C
Marco C
Martin *F*
Marilyn
Matt L
Michelle de V
Mick D
Ned L
Nicholas T
Peter W
Richard C
Ruth C
Scott E
Steev D
Stephen B
Stuart A
Tanya G 
Tim H
Tim Hall
Tim O
Tony S
Tynan D
Will A-C
William C
Titus H
Peter M
Andrew V
Jack F
Alice M

70. Following wind, not particularly warm, but not cold, overcast. Could be good.


----------



## StuAff (3 Sep 2009)

Still in, got the OK from the boss to leave work at 8ish. Looks like I'll be on the Jetstream rather than giving the Viner its first night outing (buckled a rear wheel on my hols in Wales, still awaiting the set of Fulcrum 5s I ordered..grrr).


----------



## theclaud (3 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Following wind...



If it's anything like the westerly I battled home against today, we'll be in Whitstable by about 4am. What time do the oyster-sellers open? And can a pint of stout be found at that hour? Perhaps Stu could carry four pints of it down there, in place of the usual orange-juice?


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> If it's anything like the westerly I battled home against today, we'll be in Whitstable by about 4am. What time do the oyster-sellers open? And can a pint of stout be found at that hour? Perhaps Stu could carry four pints of it down there, in place of the usual orange-juice?



Nope, I'm teetotal....


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2009)

StuAff said:


> Nope, I'm teetotal....



That's OK. In fact, there are advantages to that. It will get there intact...


----------



## Andrij (4 Sep 2009)

Enjoy the ride, folks.

I'll have to sit this one out as my back is still borked.


----------



## ChrisM (4 Sep 2009)

Things now sorted email sent to hopefully be back on the ride......here's hoping after having messed you lot around


----------



## BigSteev (4 Sep 2009)

Wind seemed a bit lighter this morning, though still in the right direction. I'm aiming to be in the Vic* for some...errr......'pre-ride carbo loading' from about 9. 


*local establishment well known in skating circles.


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2009)

BigSteev said:


> Wind seemed a bit lighter this morning, though still in the right direction. I'm aiming to be in the Vic* for some...errr......*'pre-ride carbo loading'* from about 9.
> 
> 
> *local establishment well known in skating circles.



I just ate about six serious Viennese biscuits. I'm starting early.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Sep 2009)

Long day at work today, tailing a long week. Bah... I'm coming though. Oh yes. Gotta rig the camera, charge the batteries, clear the card, check the bike, and bring cash for a rail ticket.
Yes. The mighty ape, ILB, and myself are pushing new boundaries.
Time to find this 'train' of which they speak.


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2009)

Right. It's gone a bit quiet round here. I reckon they're all off having a snooze. Cheats. See you later.


I'm off to sleep on the train...


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

There all out buying brollies...


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> There all out buying brollies...



Your just jealous your be at a wedding with copious amounts of booze and not with your cycling chummies with copious amounts of booze... 

And currently in West London, the sun is shinning!


----------



## Origamist (4 Sep 2009)

I've just had a slice of carrot cake, a triple-choc cookie and a fresh cream finger (aperitif, please eschew the ribald pun opportunity). 

Looking forward to tonight...


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Your just jealous your be at a wedding with copious amounts of booze and not with your cycling chummies with copious amounts of booze...
> 
> And currently in West London, the sun is shinning!



Fair play, you got me sussed, but if I can't ride I might as well join in on the banter...

And currently in West Hull, the sun is non-existant! &


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Fair play, you got me sussed, but if I can't ride I might as well join in on the banter...
> 
> And currently in West Hull, the sun is non-existant! &


Absolutley! And why not huh, its what it is all about! 

Real shame your not coming though however... Weddings! Who'd have them!


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Absolutley! And why not huh, its what it is all about!
> 
> Real shame your not coming though however... Weddings! Who'd have them!



I'm quite a fan of weddings, having had 2 of my own!!


----------



## tanya g (4 Sep 2009)

BigSteev said:


> Wind seemed a bit lighter this morning, though still in the right direction. I'm aiming to be in the Vic* for some...errr......'pre-ride carbo loading' from about 9.
> 
> 
> *local establishment well known in skating circles.




I'm marshalling tonight but will grab my bike after and meet you there * ...


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Strolled out of the office at ten past noon and relaxing on the sofa now after doing the errands that needed to be done. Looking out of the window across South London it's coolish, slight breeze but dry.

By the way - Does eating toffee flavour yum yums count as carb loading?


----------



## BigSteev (4 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> I just ate about six serious Viennese biscuits. I'm starting early.



Nothing wrong with starting early as long as you save some for the rest of us.


----------



## TimO (4 Sep 2009)

The charging socket seems to have died on my Exposure Race Maxx, which is a pain, but it was fully charged last night, so I'll use it until it dies tonight, and then switch to my backup Exposure Joystick with it's piggyback battery. Once I get back, it'll have to go off to Exposure, *again* to be repaired, since I won't be able to charge it further. Lights this expensive shouldn't need to be repaired multiple times in 12 months of ownership. 

I'm also busy charging batteries on a miniature video recorder, so I can record some of the goings on tonight, if I work out exactly how it works. The manual is in impenetrable English, translated badly from Chinese, or more exactly it appears to have only partially translated the bare minimum of information. I have way too many questions about things, which the manual utterly fails to explain. Some mad fettling will also be required this evening to fit it to my handlebars.

A brief sojourn to Sainsburys to stock up on some things, and get some tea, and then a snooze on the office floor, before cycling to HPC (I brought a sleeping bag in today!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2009)

stay safe everyone, enjoy yourselves, and take lots of pics for those who can't come and play.


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Hmmmm, still very windy but dry and even some sunshine now. If I was on this ride I'd be tempted to construct some sort of sail device to attach to my bike, I could then pretty much freewheel all the way to Whitstable, apart from this actually wouldn't work.................................on a fixed...


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2009)

some last minute drop-outs..........

Adam B
Adrian C
Al MacD
Alan B
Alan L
Alastair S
Alina E
Andrea W
Andy A
Andrew A
Andrew T
Andy C
Anthony McC
Barry J
Ben P
Charlotte S
Chris B
Chris M
Chris T
Claudine C
Clive B
Conan H
Dan P
Davy S
Des O'D
Els V
Helen B
Ian S
Isa T
Jack M
Jane D
Jason F
Jo H
John G
User10571 B
Katie C
Katsura I
Kim W
Lee 1010
Louise L
Luke C
Marco C
Martin *F*
Marilyn
Matt L
Michelle de V
Mick D
Ned L
Nicholas T
Peter W
Richard C
Ruth C
Scott E
Steev D
Stephen B
Stuart A
Tanya G 
Tim H
Tim Hall
Tim O
Tynan D
Will A-C
William C
Titus H
Peter M
Andrew V
Jack F
Alice M

weather forecast now shows following wind, about 50% cloud, but a cool night. It'll be chilly on the marshes. I'm going for long sleeves.


----------



## Tynan (4 Sep 2009)

still well windy and gusty, it's going to be with us though I reckons

doubtless shoot for me on the way to HPC, ah well

I had my moment of doubt just after a late finish at work, holding onto the moments of always being glad I was there as the sun comes up

kit in the washer, lights on charge

maxx lights ... I've had a total of three repairs and two replacements after a joystick stopped charging after a year of being fine, they repaired it and it was still not charging, I paid to go up to the Race and they sent me a faulty one and then annother one

At that point I demanded a brand new one and got one which has been fine so far, it's a newer model than the two before, it's a cracking light when it works but the charging and switch are suspect and their repairs service well poor, shame


----------



## clivedb (4 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> weather forecast now shows following wind, about 50% cloud, but a cool night. It'll be chilly on the marshes. I'm going for long sleeves.



Right, this means get out the winter gear for the rest of us!


----------



## redjedi (4 Sep 2009)

Almost ready to go.

Chain lubed, tyres pumped up (almost as much as me), lights fitted.

Curry ready to be eaten (sorry if you're behind me tonight  )

Short sleeve base layer and jersey for me, with arm warmers and windproof jacket at the ready.

See you all soon.


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Almost ready to go.
> 
> Chain lubed, tyres pumped up (almost as much as me), lights fitted.
> 
> ...



Try not to keep everyone awake with your freewheel...

Or should that be "Keep everyone awake.......

Have a good ride, wish I was there...


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Went back to bed but couldn't manage a wink of sleep... may be grupmy by the end of this ride


----------



## Wowbagger (4 Sep 2009)

Just about ready I think. I've brought a fair few layers, some of which are not fat...

I haven't 'arf put on some weight since my tour.


----------



## TimO (4 Sep 2009)

Just had a bit of a doze on the floor, listening to Black Adder Rides Again on the Beeb. Now I'm watching QI (even more Stephen Fry!) to try and wake me up. I'll leave in about an hour, and still be fairly early.

Just a long sleeved jersey for me, although I've got a thin fleece in the bag just in case it's really chilly.


----------



## redjedi (4 Sep 2009)

Right place your bets.

Just about to leave and I get a call from Aperitif, who's waiting for DavyW. 

No answer from phone.

Another no-show?


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Tsk^

Right, I'm off... see you in a bit


----------



## arallsopp (5 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Right place your bets.
> 
> Just about to leave and I get a call from Aperitif, who's waiting for DavyW.
> 
> ...


£10 on DavyW to show

Great to see you all again. Headcam seemed to work. Movies will be made. First, however, domestic repairs.


----------



## TimO (5 Sep 2009)

Another excellent Friday Night Ride, and for a second month running the cat has done us proud with an almost clear sky and moon visible most of the night.

The wind behind us positively pushed us to Whitstable, and it seems unfair that after arriving at the Cafe feeling so fresh, the ride from Brompton South to Croydon left me feeling utterly knackered. It could be something to do with the fact that I was cycling against that same headwind for almost all of those 7 miles. 

A great ride, where I managed to avoid being directed astray onto a diversion, unlike June, and as always the company was also exemplary. Thanks to all the waymarkers and TECs, I was only callled upon to do minimal work this month, so spent a lot more near the front than normal.






A GPS track to follow, although it will probably be very close (if not identical) to previous routes. This month I'll also produce some sort of video, showing mostly the backs of people as seen by the bullet-cam on my handlebars.


----------



## Tynan (5 Sep 2009)

yep another winner

I was bushed by the end but recovered on the train to ride the 14 miles home, gently#

Arrived home sore and tired but a hot bath has done wonders

Faster pace this time which was very welcome and perfect albeit slightly chilly weather, good compnay and it seemed more ladies than usual which was nice

Simon was a gent as ever although once again I arrived very close to departure time, just before this time, a flat in Finsbury park really wasn;'t something I'd allowed fot, a feverish tube change and an ensuing ride of the valkyries just saw me there

for thos interested, my breakfast consisted of
orange juice, tea and a 99 to start
full english as a main
sticky toffee pudding and custard to finish

they didn;t have cigars

very enjoyable, my thanks to all, especially Simon and crew


----------



## Wowbagger (5 Sep 2009)

My ride began in a rather surreal way as I had to run the gauntlet of double lines of police officers whose stern demeanour cracked rather at my appearance and the normally-deserted platform at Prittlewell station was thronged with football supporters, Saarfend United having just finished a game. These were "home" supporters heading back into the hinterland and by the time I reached Lpoo St. the train was almost empty again. They seemed to be in a pretty good humour and I found subsequently that they beat Leyton Orient 3 - 0. I think the away supporters had been corralled elsewhere and were to be put on a later train.

Road works on the embankment - or at least, the underpass near Blackfriars - gave me an almost traffic-free ride across to Northumberland Ave, and once past Trafalgar Square it became quiet again.

I didn't really enjoy the first 20 miles or so as I had a nagging feeling that I was getting a cold, and seriously considered going home, especially when we got to Dartford. It's only about 18 miles to Southend from there and we had a fairly prolonged and cold stop when someone snapped a chain. However, I was really pleased that I stuck it out because I felt a lot better by the time we got to Rochester and once daylight began to appear in the sky it was marvellous. Having said that, it was pretty wonderful anyway with probably the best moon of any FNRttC that I have ever done, and hardly any clouds all night. It was never particularly cold, but I did put more layers on after the 4 a.m. bacon butty stop.

Initially I kept up a moving average of 11 mph but as the hillier bits appeared this declined to 10.4 for the ride as a whole. Such speeds don't bother me in the slightest but I'm acutely aware that tail-end charlies are posted as my personal minders (no-one else is in my league for sloth) and I wonder whether they get fed up cycling at my pedestrian speed. Thanks for your forbearance, chaps!

One of the best overnight rides, Simon, and a classic. I still think the best ever was the "genteel" ride of two years ago put on for your pal Bridget's benefit when we arrived in Brighton so early that we were swimming in the sea at 6.45 a.m. but they were much smaller, more intimate rides in those days.

I've just washed my shorts and the two tops I was wearing. I don't think I've ever seen so much muck from clothes that have had just 12 hours' use.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Sep 2009)

Another classic ride - Whitstable is probably my favourite destination for the FNRttC. 

I have a feeling that some chavs have read the thread of dates, as we seemed to be targetted by egg throwing idiots again, as a good assortment was thrown at us in Gravesend. What sort of person drives around at 2 am with a box of eggs next to them?? However, on the plus side, seeing the moon surrounded by clouds creating an aura whilst we were waiting in Boxted Lane before Sittingbourne was worth it.

It was nice to see some new faces on this ride, as well as the usual suspects. It was also nice that there were I think only 2 mechanicals - a chain breaking and a puncture, which made a change from last month!

I left the cafe at 9.30 to go and carry out a recce for my Sandwich and Fish & Chip ride next weekend, and so headed off to Canterbury, then dropped down towards Sandwich, and then north up to the coast, west of Birchington on some off road routes. I then headed back along the sea wall to Whitstable, just before 1 pm where I found about 10 riders still there, getting very merry - I think they'd started drinking at 10 am. However a big thanks to Simon for the pint, which was very much appreciated!

After negotiating the nightmare London traffic, which has left me a bit hoarse having to shout at so many drivers & pedestrians for not looking, then onto the train home and about 120 miles in total for the day.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2009)

I thought it was lovely. The company was splendid, and the manner in which people took it upon themselves to help out was inspiring. More later, but thankyou one and all.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Sep 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> I then headed back along the sea wall to Whitstable, just before 1 pm where I found about 10 riders still there, getting very merry - I think they'd started drinking at 10 am.



 It was 09:50 when they finally agreed to serve us...

Fantastic ride and a jolly good Saturday morning / afternoon spend getting sun burned and tipsy! Lovely to have a tailwind all the way and the pace was pretty brisk - even uphill. That final 6 mile sprint was hard on the legs but it was so worth it when we arrived at our sunny destination!


----------



## ChrisM (5 Sep 2009)

My first FNRttC.....  was very impressed with how well it was organized and a big thank you to Simon, the way markers and tail-end charlies for all their hard work.
The bacon buttie at Rochester was very welcome after a few miles. A great ride with a great bunch of people.Lovely to see the sunrise over the fields of Kent. Home now knackered after 32 hours no sleep and 87 miles including traveling to and from.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31795552@N08/sets/72157622130456287/


----------



## Wowbagger (5 Sep 2009)

I'm pretty sure that last night's will prove to be my last FNRttC of 2009. For early October Mrs. Wow and I have booked a long weekend in Dorset; and 30th October, the last Friday in the month, is the anniversary of this:-




That's Nateby Bank (Yorks-Cumbria border) at about 450 metres and my wife is covered in snow.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Sep 2009)

am still out on the lash in my cycling clothes! excellent ride! excellent piss up!


----------



## theboytaylor (5 Sep 2009)

Yep, thanks to all involved, particularly Simon and the waymarkers. Was great to meet some of you CC'ers for the first time (in some cases the second!) and was great company in which to ride to the coast and then to sit and enjoy a few lagers.

I'm guessing that a couple of people are going to be nursing more than just sore legs and a bit of sunburn tomorrow!

Here's some piccies:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10646197@N07/sets/72157622131477563/

PS - Origamist the pub up the other end of Whitstable IS called the Old Neptune, for your future reference


----------



## Arthur (5 Sep 2009)

Although I wasn't able to join the ride until Rochester, those were some of the happiest, care-free miles I've ridden in a long time. Marvellous stuff.

Some of my pictures


----------



## benborp (5 Sep 2009)

Another fantastic FNRttC. Great time relaxing on the beachfront - the sensible option was obviously to make a day of it in Whitstable rather than ride back, oh well... Got back a couple of hours ago but due to simultaneously eating, bathing and falling asleep didn't get round to posting that the journey back had gone OK. Stopped somewhere on the Pilgrims' Way for a bite to eat and what turned out to be a substantial kip. Also managed to find a couple of lanes that were completely sheltered from the wind by huge hedges, the only problem was that they were 700ft up.


----------



## StuAff (5 Sep 2009)

That was another cracker. For some reason I seemed to have a twinge in my left leg pretty much the whole ride (now cleared up) which I think slightly impinged on my speed (not that I'm ever likely to keep up with Ben, ILB et al!). It might just have been sheer hard work on the muscles' part- that did indeed seem faster than normal, not just on account of the tailwind...
Route was OK in terms of climbing, nothing too strenous, some lovely scenery. Never been to that part of Kent before, glad I have. Sterling work by both cafes- excellent breakfast in particular.
Thanks to all those who helped out with the chain drops, and Simon & helpers of course, as ever an excellent bunch of travelling companions. Looking forward to completing the '09 route set with Southend.....


----------



## Tynan (5 Sep 2009)

I had to go to the supermarker after getting home, the hot bath effect got me there but thereafter I kept going to sleep whenever I touched anythig on the shelves, my body considering that a sleeping position, I made it to the mother in law's party, drunk four bottles of peroni and than had to rest my eyes in a very noisy bedroom, out like a light until 10.45

home now and about to go back to bed, the wife is watching halle berry in Catwoman, it gives every impression of being a dreadully badly made film


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2009)

Arthur said:


> Although I wasn't able to join the ride until Rochester, those were some of the happiest, care-free miles I've ridden in a long time. Marvellous stuff.
> 
> Some of my pictures


Arthur, that's quite lovely. Thankyou.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Sep 2009)

Oh dear...
Oh dear oh dear...



Can it get better?

Apologies but I am operating with limited internet facilities at the mo' so just a few 'notelets' from me...

User10571 and I share (present tense  ) the same interest in Sandy Sykes. Our art tutor...Bear in mind that I attended 20 years before User10571 (the Art School silly - what were you thinking?).
I like it at the back.
Sorry to have tried to shake you off at Monument Jason - stealth waymarking! 
Lovely to meet theboytaylor (who recited the forum names of all present at the piss up creative debrief in Whitstable) Ruth, the marine biologist - completely at home with pond life such as I 
Revelation that Davywalnut's thighs are 65cm 'relaxed' - bigger than the Pied Piper of Cheam's derriere!
I had to cycle into work after reaching Victoria, then out of town along an untried route which took in a huge fire in Dudden Hill Lane.
I sent mikee regular texts every time we got a round in. I gave up after the ninth as I mislaid the power of spell...
Matt won the raffle.
We must never do that again. (I'm putting this in the 'Tell a lie about the FNRttC' thread...)
Looking forward to meeting interested members on the next ride - ttcycle, Wigsie perhaps? Others?
That's the last time I take the train...


My oh my - I need another dose.


----------



## redjedi (6 Sep 2009)

Apparently I was on this ride yesterday 

Mileage on computer, dirty cycling kit and oily leg says I was. 
Pounding headache today says it wasn't possible. 

Got home yesterday at 6.30, instantly fell asleep before waking 2 hours later and thought it would be a good idea to shower.

From what I remember it was an excellent ride (as usual). Bacon roll at 4am was very welcome. Note to self - Don't get too near the front just before getting to the cafe. Wayfinding means you end up at the back of the queue. 

The call of "6 miles to go" from Simon was the sign to let rip and bomb into Whitstatble, which was going fine until I realised that I didn't know where to go.

Breakfast was excellent and hit the spot niceley. Beer session stating at 10am was also very nice. 

Happy birthday Origamist.

Once these Neurofen kick in, I'll post a couple of pics.

Thanks again Simon, for the ride and for helping some of us get back to London. Actions above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

first time to Whitstable and very impressed, loved the ride, no hills to speak of and a helping wind, can't ask for more. My thanks to everyone involved, my awe at the sheer ease of participating is still not fading. Took a couple of turns at waymarking, one of which probably wasn't needed. Simon had so many volunteers that I think he was throwing in extra to give everyone a turn. Had a go at opening up for the last 6 miles, foolishly thought I could catch the front half dozen or so. Boy was I wrong, they only had about 80 yards on me but I just couldn't close the gap. Passed a couple in between and picked up a 'drafter' in the form of Tanya. Thankfully as I started to flag she took her turn and towed me into Whitstable. All going well until we realised neither of us had a clue where the cafe was. We trusted to blind luck and then lost faith and Tanya stopped twice to ask directions. Still made it not far behind the leaders and Tanya, very generously, didn't speed up and drop me at the end. I then indulged in a breakfast of a 99 with flake, an orange juice and, a little later, a hot chocolate.

Lounging at the Waterfront cafe bar, we had an Aperitif, along with several others, who indulged in the odd drink. Quite perked us all up, we went from sitting looking dopey, to sitting looking drunk and dopey. Allegedly Origamist has 12 birthdays a year and they all coincide with the full moon. I probably had 2, maybe 3, pints, but the others all got a little greedy! A lot of laughs, plenty of stupid stuff, I got told off, quite rightly, for rambling(felt like being at home) and the day passed remarkably quickly. The trip home was smoother than I thought it might be. A bath followed by Chinese takeaway rounded the day off and head, to pillow, to sleep seemed to happen simultaneously.

I do need to make one apology, to DavyW, at one point I was a little cruel in mentioning that we needed approx 10 million women on the ride to give him a decent chance of 'scoring'. I now realise that the population of planet Earth isn't yet big enough for him to have a hope.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Sep 2009)

"Innocence" - The Whitstable Phenomenon.

"Our leader, who art in Cheam,
hallowed be thy name,
thy peloton come,
thy will be done, overnight,
and arrive at seven.

Give us this day, our daily beer,
And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive them that
Traipsed behind us.

And lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us to Victoria,
For FNRttC is the kingdom, the power and the glory. for ever and ever. 
Ah women..!  


Alastair - your eloquence is legendary, but your poetic licence needs renewing...'2, maybe 3 pints' - my ar$erelaxed thigh measurement! 

I have just done 65kms - just riding here and there - and I feel very happy.
Lots more evidence interesting images to post, including "protegé watch"...

A few more snippets include; my mate Andy Allsopp wearing the LEL jersey. Lovely to see him back in the fold again.
Mrs theboytaylor...who must have been a bit surprised at the elite athletes who had transmuted into 'liquified assets' by the time she arrived!
Davy speculating on who was going to 'win' Big Brother. This won the award for the shortest topic of conversation at the EGM. 
The guardian moon - the little goats - the cows, horses and welcoming warmth of the day.
Adam - The Flying Dodo, turning up again and displaying admirable insouciance in the face of excitable comrades.
Bliss.


----------



## Tynan (6 Sep 2009)

whoever did the flicker thing, kudos, these rides look so bloody brill in pictures

and I'd have loved to stay for beers, but I had a full day to fulfil which as it happens when very well too

bravo all, another winner all round it seems


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Sep 2009)

Brief notes from me:

TanyaG bust her spangly new fangled 10 speed chain. We beat it into submission with a chain tool or two and only minor bloodshed. 

Simon's otherwise excellent preflight talk failed to tell us what to shout in the case of a dead fox lying in the road. "Fox" seemed to work.

Similarly it contained no detail for a black bra.

The applause and encouragement from the Plumstead Massive was welcome. The eggs from the Gravesend Fiesta Fanbois were not. 'Teef nearly gave chase.

My chum Scott was a rabbit with a negative euphoria quotient (1) as his chain kept slipping, and was almost ready to call it a day. I encouraged him with tales of bacon butties waiting at Rochester. He made it. His LBS later diagnosed a stiff link.

The snooze while we waited for a puncture to be fixed was most welcome. I was almost falling asleep as I rode and hallucinating. Must get more zeds before the event next time. 

Found a windfall pear at Tonge. which was nice.

Hoovered down an FEB at the Waterfront then sped for the staiton with Scott. Met Els on the platform who informed us that Shepherd and Neam was available for sale on the train. So we bought some.

A few pics here

(1) not a happy bunny


----------



## swarm_catcher (7 Sep 2009)

Arthur said:


> Although I wasn't able to join the ride until Rochester, those were some of the happiest, care-free miles I've ridden in a long time. Marvellous stuff.
> 
> Some of my pictures



Darn it Arthur, I managed to avoid registering with CycleChat all this time. I registered because I had to let you now how wonderful I find your composition on YouTube. Now I will develop another forum addiction, darn it.

Nice to meet you during breakfast and again, thanks for sharing 'some of your pictures'.

Els


----------



## Arthur (7 Sep 2009)

swarm_catcher said:


> Darn it Arthur, I managed to avoid registering with CycleChat all this time. I registered because I had to let you now how wonderful I find your composition on YouTube. Now I will develop another forum addiction, darn it.
> 
> Nice to meet you during breakfast and again, thanks for sharing 'some of your pictures'.
> 
> Els



Thank you, I'm glad that you liked it. The colourful riders, the scenery and the excellent weather all conspired to make taking pictures a very simple task. I only wish I'd taken more.


----------



## beatleandrew (7 Sep 2009)

Another brilliant ride! I had a great time and it was nice to meet some new people and not get any punctures.

Thanks to Matt, Andy, John and Dave for a nice fast dash from Faversham to Whitstable. The coffee and cake that followed was most welcome.

I think we must have had a good wind behind us as riding home west bound across Richmond Park required quite an effort.


----------



## Tynan (7 Sep 2009)

I saw that black bra and thought I has imagined it almost immediately.

The foxes did a very thorough job of spreading a bag of my rubbish down the street this morning after tearing anything wet or oliy into small pieces, and then dropped two large and runny turds on my drive and the pavement

So i can harden my heart to that dead fox with no trouble at all


----------



## tanya g (7 Sep 2009)

Thanks Simon et al. Another great ride, nice to see some of the regulars and meet some new faces too. I really enjoyed the chilled pace, nice temperature, the beautiful sky/scenery and listen to some good tunes.



Tim Hall said:


> TanyaG bust her spangly new fangled 10 speed chain. We beat it into submission with a chain tool or two and only minor bloodshed.




Sorry about your knee (assume that was you  ). Turns out you shouldn’t trust bike shops … I spent the next 30 miles with the chain link half on/off and waiting for it to break again… luckily made it all the way home. It did mean …





MacB said:


> foolishly thought I could catch the front half dozen or so. Boy was I wrong, they only had about 80 yards on me but I just couldn't close the gap. Passed a couple in between and picked up a 'drafter' in the form of Tanya.


 
… that I too couldn’t close the gap at the start as I couldn’t put any power through my chain. Normally I would have been able to bridge the 10 meters or so but the fear of having to stop and fix the chain meant I opted for the sensible choice and watched them edge away. I’m just glad that we were the number 6 & 7 to the café and big steev didn’t overtake us!!!

Thanks for a great night and see you all in November (races occupy end of sept / beginning of October)


----------



## Marco (7 Sep 2009)

It was my first FNRttC on Friday and I had an absolute ball!

Many thanks to Simon and the rest of the crew for organising and helping out on such a brilliant ride. Look forward to seeing you all again and riding another one soon.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

Morning all.

Another marvellous ride, courtesy of Mr Legg, the TECs, the excellent company, the dead fox, the discarded underwear, the 'lively' vehicular support, and absolutely perfect weather. 

Broke entirely new territory by taking a train back. Don't see the attraction myself. You don't even get to pedal. 

Photos from headcam are working their way towards youtube here. Its not as steady as bikecam, but does afford an excellent opportunity to build neck muscles. Boy, that thing creates a lot of drag.

Personal favourite is this one of first timer Katie. Great to have you along.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2009)

a little embarrassed by the last frame but you have somehow, unbelievably, outdone Arthur in the cheesy music stakes!


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> you have somehow, unbelievably, outdone Arthure in the cheesy music stakes!



Lovin' the soundtracks! 

I was lazy again with the duff phone-camera, but have to add one of the birthday boy plus a gem from the Waterfront piss-up. Clickety click.

I had a great time again. This could easily become a habit...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=166&pictureid=979

I'd forgotten that! Apparently young Andy had been finding hills a little difficult, and, in search of an advantage, had fallen prey to a rumour started by that scallywag Radius, who let it be known that wearing a bandage on one's left knee bestowed special powers on the rider. Sadly it didn't work. Although, as I shot up the hills, overhauling all, sundry and the Teenage Tearaway, thinking 'Lo! They Shall Fear the Power of 'Zeqq' it was just a teeny-weeny tad disappointing to be overtaken by He That is Known as Benn _sitting down........._


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> a little embarrassed by the last frame but you have somehow, unbelievably, outdone Arthur in the cheesy music stakes!



It takes a lot of practice. I'd already exhausted my library of bicycle related songs, so was extremely pleased to stumble across this track. Oh, and the last frame is your fault for not putting yourself on the list of riders.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=166&pictureid=979
> 
> I'd forgotten that! Apparently young Andy had been finding hills a little difficult, and, in search of an advantage, had fallen prey to a rumour started by that scallywag Radius, who let it be known that wearing a bandage on one's left knee bestowed special powers on the rider. Sadly it didn't work. Although, as I shot up the hills, overhauling all, sundry and the Teenage Tearaway, thinking 'Lo! They Shall Fear the Power of 'Zeqq' it was just a teeny-weeny tad disappointing to be overtaken by He That is Known as Benn _sitting down........._



Yes he looked on frighteningly good form. And, if I remember rightly, resisted the lure of Waterfront booze in order to do it all again with a headwind. Didn't you say something recently about knowing when you're beaten?


----------



## Origamist (7 Sep 2009)

What a great way to spend a birthday...Propitious weather, excellent company, only a couple of minor mechanicals and a bit low flying albumin, hearty food at Andy’s Cafe, a beautiful Kent sunrise, a tin church, a bra but no décolletage, a speedy last few miles into Whitstable (which my fellow breakaway riders generously allowed me to lead), and then breakfast and beers and beers and beers at the Seafront Cafe...

My new torch was a revelation. Not only could it be seen from space, but it had quite an effect on the local wildlife: moths dived-bombed me, confused birds tweeted prematurely, and rabbits were flushed out from hedges and fields (I half expected Patrick to jump out from a hedge or pannier and start shooting the dazed creatures). 

Thanks to everyone who bought me drinks, kept me company at the pub (not that the P&L regulars needed much encouragement) and tolerated me as I transmogrified into Norm from _Cheers_ after a few pints... 

Good to catch up with Anthony, Martin, Luke, Andy, Ben (the machine), theboytaylor and his antiquated camera and missing mini-friend; MacB the Pringle-wearing king of prolixity and TC who drew the short straw by sitting next to me. 

I finally made it home at 6pm after unsuccessfully trying to find a short-cut to Furzedown via Anerley! Unfortunately, this was when I was supposed to be meeting my Devonian friends for BOGOF cocktails. Twenty five minutes, a shower and three pints of Ribena later, I made it to happy hour sunburnt and sleepy. To cut a long story (and a lot of cocktails) short, I fell asleep in a bar at midnight and was taken home in a taxi shortly after. Davy would have been proud though (not desappointed – _sic_) as I managed to consume a chicken tikka kebab whilst snoring.

Special thanks to Lee, Ruth and Andrea who bought me birthday gifts, Martin for his impromptu raffle which I won fair and square (honest guv), and finally, a big thank you to Simon, User10571, Adam, Adrian, Tim et al for organising everything so efficiently.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> TC who drew the short straw by sitting next to me.



Short straw?! I'll have you know I was offered princely sums to surrender that spot, which offered not just full sun but cyclists of rare and extraordinary beauty on every side. Besides, I thought there might be cake in your vicinity...


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> Yes he looked on frighteningly good form. And, if I remember rightly, resisted the lure of Waterfront booze in order to do it all again with a headwind. Didn't you say something recently about knowing when you're beaten?



The Mouseketeers did a return leg with Ben once. Well, I say _with_, I mean just behind. Someone had to sit at the back, putting out the tarmac. Now he's got gears, I wouldn't even try it...


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

Wooowwwwwweeeeeee!! What a weekend! What a ride!

Big thanks to o'holey one, our leader leader and everyone else who made this a great cycle! Yet again extremely well co-ordinated and througherly enjoyed my waymarking participation.

The Weather was perfect, if just slightly cold in places, but with the beckoning of beer on the seafront, my mind was else where! Handy Andy's snacks is a massive welcome and great food too! 

I am suffering from slight memory loss in places and as such, I dont think, well, I cant remember eating during the day Saturday whilst enjoying a wonderful coastline view and great company and great banter and great weather and great barmaids! I do have sunburn and I do think I was rather drunk! But I am sure ILB was a bit more drunk than me.. possibly! He even made me drink his drink! So much for being a student! I also apologise to ILB for requesting information on his mums beauty! And for hitting on TC's derriere... LOL!

I dont know how I got home, well, I didnt, I went straight to my local for more beer still in cycling garb! I have just noticed I had drunk and cycle chated! Oh dear! At some point I nipped out to the local Subway for food passing a bunch of Hen's on their night out in another pub! To which I was dragged inside by them explaining that they wanted to tease the hen I was their stipper! Of which I dont think they realise how drunk and willing I was when I was doing a re-inactment of the full monty, in a packed pub... I rule! hehehehe!

Finally cycled home, somehow, I dont know how, about midnight, convinced it was around 2am and my speedo was lying, oh, it did get some abuse in lying to me! 

Loving the pics so far uploaded, but I am sure there's more during the day not yet privvy to the masses... And Oralsopp, a chicken kebab, well done, lovely arent they! Alas i never had one... DARN!!! And MacB! I dont remember that comment!! Retribution will be swift.... hehehe! And Aperitif, great recital! But a cheeky pic of me!! Darn your camera!! 

But once again, a great FNRTTC! Love it!!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Yeh - truesay Andy!*  I suppose we are luckified that Ben was in extremely sleepy mode all night...normally he's a blur - an out of focus Izalco.







Ah - bless! 

*Edit. Henceforth to be known as 'Oralsopp' 
(Hope you enjoyed Matt's kebab Andy!)


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

DavyW, henceforth to be known as 'Privvy to the masses'.


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

Now that stings Matt, not the calling me a windbag, that's fair enough, but making me look up a word to know I've been called it........little balck book of retribution.......Origamist


----------



## iLB (7 Sep 2009)

anyone who was not wearing one wishes they had been...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2009)

Tsk Tsk,
I will have you know that *I* have met ILB's mum... you rascal.. 



Davywalnuts said:


> requesting information on his mums beauty!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> DavyW, henceforth to be known as 'Privvy to the masses'.



I think there's alot more "p" words available that are also very apt!!


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think there's alot more "p" words available that are also very apt!!



Davy, Davy, Davy, if you only knew, or could remember


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Quite a few beginning with 'Des' too!


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Quite a few beginning with 'Des' too!



Ha! I'd forgotten about those...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2009)

So - here's what I jotted down on Saturday, minus a few (but not all) of the boring bits............


My fearful apprehension was even greater than usual before the start. A rash of cancellations, the slight doubt in Metcheck, the number of new riders and an irrational concern about my own bike having split a newish tyre on a recce ride a few days before, rendered the 'safety talk' even more excruciating than usual. That apprehension, I'm afraid, inspired a degree of over-control to the first part of the proceedings, which, I hope, those who were organised, will forgive. My thanks, in any case, to User10571, who fielded inquiries for 'status reports', and to Matt who was at the right place at the right time to direct traffic over the head of Blackfriars Bridge following our ejection from the Embankment by highways works. And apologies to Jason, who took upon himself to waymark at the top of London Bridge and got left behind for his pains. As you'd expect of somebody working for the finest transport organisation in the world, he made his way back and, nothing daunted, waymarked half a dozen times later in the night.

Who now remembers the security guard outside the Mayor’s conveniences? And what conveniences they are! Those who put a tyre in the rill had clearly not reckoned on Ken’s affection for historical rectitude in plumbing. We skipped the GLA building and headed down Tooley Street, Adrian twisting the knife a little more by remarking on the absence of fishtails, and then, slowly, but surely, and almost together, took the bus lane to Greenwich. There a regroup, and on to Woolwich (past a ghost bike at the A102 flyover) and another regroup, before slipping off the main roads, crying ‘bollards’ not once but twice. Past Thamesmead and on to Erith, we kept the speed down, and there was only a five minute wait for the TECs before we slid on to the A206, a road you wouldn’t necessarily want to run a group ride on during the day. There was the occasional flurry of speed as some of the younger ones (I name no names) found the slow pace a little too much to bear and shot off toward the QE2 bridge. We almost lost Davy just after the bridge, but, happily, he rejoined us after a short diversion round a traffic island. 

By now the ride had a serious air of perfection about it. We’d approach a junction. Somebody would appear beside me and say ‘shall I mark this one?’ which they did. After a while there would be a polite queue for waymarking duties, and I’d be stuck for choice, although assigning two people to the same roundabout soaked up a little of the surplus good will. Being at the front insulates you from the drama at the back, but, from what I gathered, there was precious little. The TECs were the juice. Peter took his time on the uphills from Greenhithe to Northfleet, and the TECs took their time with him, and I know they were happy to do so - Alan L replaced Paddington after a while, and Tim H, Aperitif, User10571 and Alan B stuck with the back pretty much for the entire ride.

There was some serious architectural appreciation in Gravesend, which was very gratifying. Next time I’ll bring my Pevsner….(registrations for Southend go into reverse)

And then, leaving Chalk, the magic moment. We went over a slight rise, to see the marshes laid out to our left, and the Thames’ oily snake reflecting the lights of Essex. A little ahead and to our right a line of poplars made a stark skyline even starker still. A full, hard moon lit up the land and the sky.

This section of the ride is dreamy. Small ups and downs, through open land, toward the yellow glow of the Medway towns just over the horizon. Strood arrives all of a sudden – within a few minutes, we’d twisted through a bit of a suburb and come across a magnificent view over the river, before swooping down, cutting through a little path over what was once a canal lock, before cycling along the river’s side, checking out, of all things, a Russian submarine.

Arthur’s pictures of Andy’s Café tell the story – it was like a Hopper in reverse, light and conversation bursting out in to the street. Sandwiches, identified by numbers, came and were eaten, swilled down by tea. It took a while to extract the last rider from the toilet, but, when the man himself appeared, gleaming with satisfaction, we trundled off through Chatham, and out, once again, on to the flat.

The ride still held together remarkably well. Regrouping at Upnor, formulating roof theories, was more fun than waiting. When Els’s tyre went pop User10571 sent the larger portion of the ride on and we trundled through Sittingbourne at a seriously slow pace, with Adrian doing the TEC bit for us while I chatted to Barry Jordan in a far more carefree manner than ever we did when we were on the CTC Council together. And then, Hengist’s Thong. And what a thong it was! 80 acres. We admired the mill pool, took some snaps and the group of User10571 rejoined the main peloton. 

Few delights compare with the Lower Road from Sittingbourne to Faversham, and I’m too old for most of them. The sun blazed straight ahead of us. The Swale and Sheppey laid out to the left, and, to the right, the sin that is the A2 was hidden behind bright green hedges and woods. If it’s possible to like a road junction, then I adore the right turn down Bysing Hall Lane, and the swoop down to the ponds. Once again Arthur was at hand……

Somebody, I forget who, slipped me some chocolate cake stuff outside the church at Faversham, and I realised, for the first time, I was tired. I pointed out my favourite building to anybody who was daft enough to listen, and made my way to the Graveney turn. You can only guess how happy I was standing there, telling people there was six miles to go, and being rewarded by the shiniest smiles. 

So – breakfast, a few glasses of wine, home on the train, and out to dinner. There are two possible views on my behaviour that evening. The first is that I fell asleep several times and this was a kind of mini-disgrace. The second is that held by one of the people we were visiting, the very Bridget that Peter refers to above, who said that the ride is a good thing, and that sleeping it off is only to be expected. I think, in time, I’ll be forgiven by all.

I’ve got high hopes for October – very high hopes.


----------



## benborp (7 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ... it was just a teeny-weeny tad disappointing to be overtaken by He That is Known as Benn _sitting down........._



I'm sorry Simon, I did feel a twinge of guilt as I went by, but there was just a beautiful symmetry to the move that I couldn't resist: that just as you were passing someone as if they were stood still I should then pass you...

And I did have a Guiness at Whitstable which I believe did me good. Cheers Matt.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2009)

some how that doesn't exactly help.............

(later edit) although, did you notice, gentle reader, that he denied himself the pleasure of repeating the words 'sitting still'.


----------



## benborp (7 Sep 2009)

I feel bad again.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

Nice write-up, Simon. And I expect Ned will be PMing you to borrow the Pevsner - he seemed particularly keen on the architectural hotspots. You forgot the hops. They were doing a lot of whatever-you-do-with-hops, which were piled high and poorly contained by a loose wire-fenced enclosure, with the result that the giant hop-mound was encroaching substantially on the road as we passed. It made me think of the How Would You Like To Die? thread in the Cafe. Just after dawn under a heap of Fuggles and Goldings on a late-summer FNRttC can't be a bad way to go...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Further evidence to support the lost cause of those who spend their Friday Night's abed...get on your 'horses' and ride!






Lee in the foreground, with an impatient Anthony Sittingduck just behind. Being the last in has no appeal whatsoever...looking through the window like an urchin, watching steaming tea kissing lips...





Ah good - Andy's Café is certified.





There was light entertainment to be had, in the ample thighed (65cm relaxed) Davy Nureyev, who thought to throw some shapes and display a well-balanced form whilst drinking a beverage.





So many lovely photos by others, I'm not posting any 'countryside snaps' (real reason: tired and couldn't be bothered to think of image making) but things perked up when we established ourselves at the Café...





Tarte Tatin & theclaud. Don't let the carefree expressions fool you - these women were utterly Ruthless...





...until she came back! Welcome to the Friday Night Ride, Ruth. You must have had a bizarre induction into the FNRttC, followed by the CycleChat 'Hall of Fame' on the Saturday morning/lunchtime/afternoon.





I mentioned 'protegé watch earlier..and a photo has duly appeared. This variation, a combined effort from two lithe athletes is barely enough to conceal the bulging, yet relaxed thighs (65cm I believe...) of the Davywalnuts physique...





An emergency session of the P&L forum was called.
It was a crisis point in the day as the glasses were in need of replenishment...soon remedied, and they returned to the Café thread. "CycleChat Live" - a bit like a Radio 1 Roadshow, but without the divs.

A final pic - the departing researchers, who declared Whitstable unstable...




Andrea, Ruth, part of Davywalnuts (55% at a rough guess) Simon (telling anyone within earshot that not a word of this is to get back to the CTC), Matt (looking right stately), Andy (he hit giggle mode early on and didn't stop), Alastair (jovial enough for someone who only had '2 maybe 3' pints...) Anthony (still puzzled as to why his glass always emptied every time he put it down near MacB and turned away) and Claudine (still laughing at dellzeqq's attempt to get his point across).
Luke is missing - presumed sleeping somewhere. He slept standing up on the train back - but I will not post a photo of this, oh no.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


>


Put your left legg in
your left legg out
In, out, in, out
shake it all about.
Do the Hokey-Cokey and you turn around
That's what it's all about.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Luke is missing - presumed sleeping somewhere. He slept standing up on the train back - but I will not post a photo of this, oh no.



I'd say "oh, go on", but I suspect you don't even need that much encouragement...


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

Oh go on Aperitif! Post this pic of Luke! I've had to suffer the shame!


----------



## benborp (7 Sep 2009)

I feel bad again.


----------



## Origamist (7 Sep 2009)

Those photos are shocking: I look like a distended, circus mirror version of Davy!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Do you recall doing the splits on the 'beach' Davy? You held onto your bike very well...
It was a variation on the Okey-Cokey...the one where you put both legs in 

Not posting the pic of Luke, only because it is a bit out of focus. The lady sitting opposite me kept asking if we wanted her to move so that he could sit down. I think she thought he was going to topple over.

I sent a text to mikee whilst Victoria bound, giving him a roll call of the remaining suspects on the train. On Sunday I discovered that it had been sent to the landline of Action Signs (someone I deal with) - oh well- the thought was there.
It also decended into Grade 1 gibberish at the end as predictive text and unpredictive mind clashed head-on.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Those photos are shocking: I look like a distended, circus mirror version of Davy!



Oh, you mean the 14.2cm relaxed thigh look!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Do you recall doing *the splits* on the 'beach' Davy? You held onto your bike very well...
> It was a variation on the Okey-Cokey...the one where you put both legs in
> 
> Not posting the pic of Luke, only because it is a bit out of focus.



Did I??? I vaguely remember this...

Ohhh go on, am sure we dont mind a bit of blurred vision!!


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Did I??? I vaguely remember this...



Ha ha! Believe me Davy, it's _so_ much better when remembered clearly .


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> Ha ha! Believe me Davy, it's _so_ much better when remembered clearly .


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

I seem to remember a certain Walnut snoozing in a puddle of beer on the train. By this point I'd moved on to a conversation with a 6 year old. A bit above my intellectual prowess at that point(or any other maybe) but refreshing none the less.

That is sad, give Davy a stretch on a 'rack' and you end up with Origamist. This may of course be garbage but, in the interest of science, I'm willing to risk Davy on the rack


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I seem to remember a certain Walnut snoozing in a *puddle *of beer on the train. By this point I'd moved on to a conversation with a 6 year old. A bit above my intellectual prowess at that point(or any other maybe) but refreshing none the less.
> 
> That is sad, give Davy a stretch on a 'rack' and you end up with Origamist. This may of course be garbage but, in the interest of science, I'm willing to risk Davy on the *rack*



Whoops!! 

But thats a bit kinky MacB! I hope there will be a "safety word" just incase!


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Whoops!!
> 
> But thats a bit kinky MacB! I hope there will be a "safety word" just incase!



Seriously, all I have to do is agree a safety word with you and you'll get on a rack?........happy days


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> Seriously, all I have to do is agree a safety word with you and you'll get on a rack?........happy days



Well, some of Mrs. MacB's finest home made cookies, some beer and Ill consider it! Always wanted to be taller! lol!


----------



## redjedi (7 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Not posting the pic of Luke, only because it is a bit out of focus. The lady sitting opposite me kept asking if we wanted her to move so that he could sit down. I think she thought he was going to topple over.



I thought standing would be a good way to avoid falling asleep, but I did a good job of proping up the bikes 







Friday nighters pray there will be enough enough bacon and beer to go around






Breakfast was served, consumed and served again.

and I'm afraid as I've already had my drooling lifeless body posted on this forum before (see DUN Run thread), you're not escaping this time Martin 






A rare sight indeed


----------



## mike e (7 Sep 2009)

Even less happier that I missed this ride...

All went really well:-

Not many breakdowns or mechanicals
Perfect weather including the amazing dawn sunrise
Davy actually turns up
Breakfast looked really nice
A piss up at the end
Teef on a train

Glad everyone had a really nice night, here's hoping our Southend ride is just as good.......

I'd like to say that the wedding was fantastic but of course that would be a lie, infact the bride was so late I could have probably rode home from Whitstable...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2009)

Fair cop Luke! 
I was so flipping hot on the train - double base layer + blubber is not railway material.

But I wasn't asleep - honestly guv...I was just rueing the mis-text to someone other than mikee - disgusted with my incapability. (Nothing new there then )

Edit: Changed my mind. It was the white bike making me feel sick.


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> You forgot the hops. They were doing a lot of whatever-you-do-with-hops, which were piled high and poorly contained by a loose wire-fenced enclosure, with the result that the giant hop-mound was encroaching substantially on the road as we passed. It made me think of the How Would You Like To Die? thread in the Cafe. Just after dawn under a heap of Fuggles and Goldings on a late-summer FNRttC can't be a bad way to go...



Ah yes, the hops. It was indeed a massive mound of hoppy goodness. Later Scott and I spied some blokes engaged in Work of National Importance _viz _picking hops. We gave them a few words of encouragement. Of course what we should have shouted was "Huzzah!", which was probably the best thing anyone has shouted at me as I've ridden past them.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2009)

AdrianC said:


> I had a similarly chastening experience a bit before Dartford. From a set of traffic lights I timed my run to hit the line as they changed and set off at a descent lick, leaving the lorry to my right behind. A quarter of a mile down the road said lorry, now cranked up to speed passed me with young Ben sitting in its slipstream. It might have been my imagination but I thought I heard a cackle of laughter as he disappeared down the road.


I remember seeing him drafting that....not like he needs the help!!


----------



## Origamist (8 Sep 2009)

AdrianC said:


> Bizarrely I spent Friday afternoon before the ride in a factory where I saw such items being made. Remind me to describe it all to you in person some time.



Mmm, not sure we are talking about the same thing. I didn't have a donner kebab (sliced off a rotating spit) - what I snoozily munched was diced chicken breast marinated in spices/yoghurt and cooked in a tandoor. It was made on the premises, not a factory!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Mmm, not sure we are talking about the same thing. I didn't have a donner kebab (sliced off a rotating spit) - what I snoozily munched was diced chicken breast marinated in spices/yoghurt and cooked in a tandoor. It was made on the premises, not a factory!



You're just hallucinating Matt..."we know what you ate" - you're all the same, you cycle fast and drink lots of beer types!


----------



## Tadorna (9 Sep 2009)

Before last Friday’s ride is forgotten, just a quick thanks for the brilliant event. Coming to London is pretty scary at the best of times when you live in Wales, and riding your bike there at night is strange, to say the least. Although I’m unfathomably rubbish with sleep deprivation, that remains not my main memory. During the first part of the ride I felt a bit like a duckling, frantically trying not to loose my siblings. The best part was dawn and slowly seeing where I was riding. Those lugworm diggers out on the mudflats close to Whitstable in the white morning light were just a beautiful sight. 
For some reason I had thought: arriving at 8, breakfast, train, in bed by 11.30h. How wrong was I !! Although I was wilting during those hours with only marginal sleep in the glistering sun –thanks for the photo…- it was a great post-ride session and certainly memorable.
I can’t see that I’ll be able to do the rides regularly, not least because of the rather onerous journey from Wales. But I was told that there is usually a gentle one to Brighton in summer, which sounds tempting…

Cheers, Ruth

P.S. The one thing I did not get is the animosity against cycle racks and panniers. What is the problem? I have been in the firm grips of the Ortlieb gods for decades and would never go anywhere without them. How wonderful is it to have that extra layer, the dry clothes at the end of the trip or after the rain, the novel for the train ride home (not that I needed it on Saturday). And are the panniers really the Achilles heel in my cycling performance? Well. I can think of umpteen other things that would improve my pace. So: Up the Ortliebs! They look great, are indestructible, provide extra visibility and are just goodness all-round.


----------



## Tynan (9 Sep 2009)

good work Ruth, from Wales, blimey?

don't listen to them, tsk, rack and Ortleib here too with all sorts of bits and bobs in case

suspect it's more of a problem with junker commuters but they're too polite to say


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Tynan said:


> good work Ruth, from Wales, blimey?
> 
> don't listen to them, tsk, rack and Ortleib here too with all sorts of bits and bobs in case
> 
> suspect it's more of a problem with *junker commuters* but they're too polite to say



Did you mean that Tynan?  A nightime smile...


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2009)

Tadorna said:


> Before last Friday’s ride is forgotten, just a quick thanks for the brilliant event. Coming to London is pretty scary at the best of times when you live in Wales, and riding your bike there at night is strange, to say the least. Although I’m unfathomably rubbish with sleep deprivation, that remains not my main memory. During the first part of the ride I felt a bit like a duckling, frantically trying not to loose my siblings. The best part was dawn and slowly seeing where I was riding. Those lugworm diggers out on the mudflats close to Whitstable in the white morning light were just a beautiful sight.
> For some reason I had thought: arriving at 8, breakfast, train, in bed by 11.30h. How wrong was I !! Although I was wilting during those hours with only marginal sleep in the glistering sun –thanks for the photo…- it was a great post-ride session and certainly memorable.
> I can’t see that I’ll be able to do the rides regularly, not least because of the rather onerous journey from Wales. But I was told that there is usually a gentle one to Brighton in summer, which sounds tempting…
> 
> ...



Ruthchen! What's with the tiny font?

I take it you're bringing the deckchairs next time, then. Anyway, you don't need a rack for all that. Theboytaylor produced a whole smart/casual wardrobe from a tiny rucksack, Mary-Poppins style.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> anyone who was not wearing one wishes they had been...




Oh dear. My daughter saw this photo, and immediately said "Ooo, he's fit!" (as in modern youth stylee fit), and started sighing and mentioned about doing a bit more cycling.

Sadly for you Simon, she meant Andy. However as she's only 15½, I told her to banish such thoughts from her mind. You'd better watch out for a stalker on your Facebook profile though. Time to clamp down on her computer time I think, just in case...........


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

She'll like this pic of young Andy (leggeless), Adam - a special x-ray edition which I have been issuing to damsels with no taste eccentric desires...


----------



## iLB (11 Sep 2009)

barely looks like the same person mind...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

Well, in the second photo it's all skin and bone. And in the top photo, it's all skin and bone - and you.


----------



## iLB (11 Sep 2009)

no more amateur stylee chain oil marks now either, will you be making it to boxhill tomorrow?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

Yes - setting off at 07:00 to do an errand or two...my wrist is killing me at the moment but I'm not backing out. Might have to miss the next ten FNRs though...



No chance.


----------

